# Ολοκαύτωμα και σύγχρονο Ισραήλ



## sapere_aude (Sep 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θα ήταν δύσκολο να βάλουμε τον Πανούση δίπλα στους Μόντι Πάιθον. Πείτε ότι δεν το έγραψα...



Definitely not my cup of tea:
http://tinyurl.com/kjuelv

Mod: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 9, 2009)

Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι ο Μίχας παραβλέπει κωμικές σειρές στην τηλεόραση και Σεφερλή στο Δελφινάρειο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Definitely not my cup of tea:
> http://tinyurl.com/kjuelv


Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; Διότι αναφέρεται ότι ειπώθηκε στην εκπομπή της 5ης Ιαν. 2008, ενώ εκείνη την ημερομηνία δεν υπήρχε εκπομπή τού Δούρειου Ήχου (άρχισε τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2008). Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο Abravanel, στο ιστολόγιο του οποίου δημοσιεύτηκε αρχικά το εν λόγω κείμενο, είναι μέλος και της Λεξιλογίας και μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά.

Από το σάιτ του ίδιου του Τζιμάκου, όπου υπάρχουν και όλα τα κείμενα των οι-δύσεων που εκφωνούσε στον Δούρειο Ήχο, αντιγράφω τι είπε στις 19/01/2009:
*Μια εβραϊκή λαϊκή παροιμία λέει* «Να φοβάσαι τους έλληνες γιατί είναι δέντρα με λουλούδια μόνο χωρίς καρπούς». Το παπαδαριό σε συνεργασία με τη φασίζουσα εκπαιδευτική κενότητα της Ελλαδάρας μας έχει εμβολιάσει με έναν επικίνδυνο αντισιωνισμό και ένα ρατσιστικό μίσος εναντίον των Εβραίων που μας έκλεψαν, και καλά, τον τίτλο του περιούσιο λαού. Η καπιταλιστική δολοφονική μηχανή του κράτους του Ισραήλ θα μπορούσε άνετα να βομβαρδίζει με Ιρλανδούς ή Πομάκους πιλότους.
*Δεν είναι θέμα αίματος ούτε και DNA*
Μονάχα πλούσιοι και φτωχοί είναι εχθροί μοιραίοι
«Δεν έχουμε άλλες διαφορές» ουρλιάζουνε οι ποιητές
Παρά μονάχα ύπουλες πορνοοικονομικές.


----------



## abravanel (Sep 10, 2009)

To κείμενο είναι ακριβής μεταγραφή του κειμένου του και επειδή είδα οτι ο αρχικός σύνδεσμος προς το mp3 έχει λήξει το ανεβάζω ξανά για να τον απολαύσουμε όλοι μαζί. 

Το εβραίοι, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι ήταν το σλόγκαν του για όλη την εβδομάδα. Επίσης να υπενθυμίσω οτι και ο Γ.Καρατζαφέρης δηλώνει εναντίον του αντισημιτισμού και μάλιστα έχει παρουσιάσει και resolution στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο - αυτό βέβαια δεν το εμπόδισε τον Δεκέμβριο να μιλήσει για Θεοκτόνους Εβραίους που μυρίζουν αίμα και ούτε να συμπεριλάβει γνωστούς νεοναζιστές της Χρυσής Αυγής στα ψηφοδέλτια. Οπότε επιτρέψτε μου οση πίστη έχω στον "αντιρατσισμό" του Γ.Καρατζαφέρη, άλλη τόση έχω στον "αντιρατσισμό" του Τ.Πανούση.

Πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρον οτι στον ιστότοπο του "Τζιμάκου" που αναφέρεται η zazoula για τις 5/1/2009, από όπου προέρχεται αυτός ο εμετικός οχετός, γράφει πολλά αλλά τίποτα για το πόσο οι εβραίοι είναι διαχρονικά η μάστιγα της ανθρωπότητας. Δεν νομίζω οτι υπερβάλλω όταν λέω οτι είναι ψεύτης ο "Τζιμάκος" αν και οφείλω να αναγνωρίσω οτι σε αυτό μάλλον φταίνε οι τυφλοί οπαδοί του μια και τα πάντα μπορούμε να πούμε για τον Τ.Πανούση εκτός από ότι δίστασε να πει τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους και να εκφράσει το μίσος του για αυτή τη φάρα που δεν έχει ούτε έναν καλό άνθρωπο ανάμεσα της. Ενδεικτικό των τυφλών οπαδών του είναι το νήμα στο φόρουμ όπου λοιδορούνται οι οπαδοί του που δεν παίρνουν ξεκάθαρη στάση ενάντια στη κατάπτυστη ανάρτηση μου αλλά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα απέναντι σε υμνητές της Σοά.

Επίσης οι ιταλομαθείς του φόρουμ μπορούν να εξηγήσουν την ιταλική παροιμία buttare il sasso e dopo nascondere la mano και το πως αυτή ταιριάζει τέλεια στην περίπτωση.


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 10, 2009)

abravanel said:


> το ανεβάζω ξανά για να τον απολαύσουμε όλοι μαζί.



Αηδιαστικός.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

Εκείνο που είπαμε είναι πως είναι ο γνωστότερος ίσως σύγχρονος εικονοκλάστης. Δεν είπαμε ότι συμφωνούμε με όσα λέει ή πιστεύει. Άλλωστε, για να κάνω και λίγο τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου (όχι του Τζιμάκου), και τα "φονιάδες των λαών, Αμερικάνοι" και "μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι" είναι εξίσου γενικευτικά και μια χαρά τα υιοθετούν μεγάλες μερίδες των Ελλήνων.

@ abravanel: _*O*_ zazula, όχι «η» (to the best of my knowledge, at least ) — τι το 'χουμε κοτζάμ συμβολάκι στο gender; :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 10, 2009)

http://religiousfreaks.com/2007/04/18/rowan-atkinson-welcome-to-hell/


Προσθήκη nickel:
Για το ίδιο το βιντεάκι, καλύτερα εδώ:


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εκείνο που είπαμε είναι πως είναι ο γνωστότερος ίσως σύγχρονος εικονοκλάστης. Δεν είπαμε ότι συμφωνούμε με όσα λέει ή πιστεύει. Άλλωστε, για να κάνω και λίγο τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου (όχι του Τζιμάκου), και τα "φονιάδες των λαών, Αμερικάνοι" και "μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι" είναι εξίσου γενικευτικά και μια χαρά τα υιοθετούν μεγάλες μερίδες των Ελλήνων.



Ακριβώς. Όλες αυτές οι γενικεύσεις είναι πολύ επικίνδυνες. Το να βάλεις όλους τους Εβραίους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, επειδή μερικοί έχουν μεγάλη οικονομική δύναμη ή επειδή μας έχουν σκοτίσει με το Ολοκαύτωμα (βλ. το τέλος του inglourious basterds) δεν είναι σωστό. Όπως το να μισείς όλους του Αμερικανούς και την Αμερική, επειδή κάποια λόμπι και οι κυβερνήσεις τους έχουν και εφαρμόζουν ιμπεριαλιστικά σχέδια.


----------



## abravanel (Sep 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> ή επειδή μας έχουν σκοτίσει με το Ολοκαύτωμα (βλ. το τέλος του inglourious basterds) δεν είναι σωστό.


Μιας και φαντάζομαι οτι σεβαστό κομμάτι των αναγνωστών του παρόντος νήματος θα είναι εκπαιδευτικοί, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου δείξει έστω και μια σελίδα σε σχολικό βιβλίο ιστορίας που να μιλάει για την μεγαλύτερη μαζική δολοφονία που έγινε στον σύγχρονο ελλαδικό χώρο; Να γράφει οτι 55/65.000 ελληνες δολοφονήθηκαν μαζικά στην Λεπτοκαριά, στην Αλεξάνδρεια Ημαθίας, στο Αουσβιτς και στο Μπέργκεν Μπέλσεν; (γιατί είμαι σίγουρος οτι αυτή η ανελέητη επανάληψη μας έχει οδηγήσει όλους να ξέρουμε οτι οι δολοφονίες ξεκίνησαν επί ελληνικού εδάφους).

Μέχρι τουλάχιστον το 2007 όταν μίλησα για τα βιβλία ιστορίας που χρησιμοποιούνταν στα ελληνικά σχολεία, (και από τα οποία διδάχθηκα εγώ και εσύ), δεν αναφέρονταν λέξη. Τίποτα. 

Οπότε εύλογο είναι να θεωρώ την ύπαρξη του χιλιοειπωμένου κλισέ οτι "έχουμε κουραστεί από το Ολοκαύτωμα" ως μια βολική πλάνη που αναπαράγουμε ώστε να μην χρειάζεται όντως να ασχοληθούμε με την Σοά.

Οποιος αναγνώστης ανεβάσει αναφορά σε 55/65.000 νεκρούς *έλληνες *στο Αουσβιτς στα βιβλία της Ιστορίας που χρησιμοποίησε αυτός στο σχολείο κερδίζει από εμένα μια τράπεζα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2009)

Δεν τα έχω βάλει στο καντάρι, να μετρήσω αν το Ολοκαύτωμα παίζει σε κάποια μέσα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από άλλα ολοκαυτώματα, αλλά, αν δεν έχουμε κολλήματα με λαούς, το Ολοκαύτωμα είναι εκείνο που πρέπει να μας ευαισθητοποιεί απέναντι σε κάθε ολοκαύτωμα. Και επειδή εμένα με ενοχλεί και ο ελάχιστος φασισμός, που μπορεί να εκφραστεί όχι μόνο με τον αστυφύλακα που ταπεινώνει κάποιον αλλοδαπό, αλλά και με τον σοφέρ που μπορεί να ταπεινώσει μια κυρία επειδή αυτός βρίσκεται σε θέση ισχύος, όταν φτάνουμε σε μεγέθη όπως του Ολοκαυτώματος, ξεχνάμε το καντάρι. Όσο για τα σχολικά βιβλία, να ’τανε η μόνη θλίψη αυτή.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 11, 2009)

Ουγκ ουγκ (για να επιστρέψω στη φθορά της ελληνικής που είναι το θέμα!)


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2009)

Αμπραβανέλ, αντί να βλέπεις κόκκινο πανί, θυμήσου ότι ακόμα κι αν τα ελληνικά βιβλία δεν έχουν αναφορές στους Έλληνες εβραίους και χριστιανούς και αντιστασιακούς και απλούς περαστικούς που βρέθηκαν στο λάθος σημείο κλπ κλπ, το Χόλυγουντ κι η pop culture έχει εκμεταλλευτεί το ζήτημα σε βαθμό που υπάρχει υπερκορεσμός και κούραση που τελικά θα οδηγήσει στην αδιαφορία. Δε χρειάζεται τα βιβλία ένα παιδί για να ενημερωθεί, αντιθέτως, μπορεί από την μαζική κουλτούρα να μάθει τι συνέβη με τους Ολλανδούς Εβραίους π.χ. με τρόπο που δείχνει ότι δεν υπήρχαν μη- Εβραίοι και μη-Ναζί στην Ολλανδία την περίοδο 1939-1945 (Το Μαύρο Βιβλίο του Βερχόφεν δεν ήταν χολυγουντιανή ταινία και δε μετράει). Αυτή η μονόπλευρη υπερβολή είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 13, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αμπραβανέλ, αντί να βλέπεις κόκκινο πανί, θυμήσου ότι ακόμα κι αν τα ελληνικά βιβλία δεν έχουν αναφορές στους Έλληνες εβραίους και χριστιανούς και αντιστασιακούς και απλούς περαστικούς που βρέθηκαν στο λάθος σημείο κλπ κλπ, [...] και κούραση που τελικά θα οδηγήσει στην αδιαφορία.



Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα (όπου ο ντόπιος πληθυσμός έδειξε μία από τις χείριστες παρουσίες στο Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο όσον αφορά την προστασία των ελληνοεβραίων από τους Ναζί) δεν κάνει να μιλάμε για σκοινί. 

Οι έλληνες εβραίοι δεν ήταν περαστικοί, και δεν ήταν χριστιανοί ή αντιστασιακοί. Οι χριστιανοί αντιστασιακοί και οι περαστικοί δεν ήταν θύματα μαζικής εξόντωσης (πέρα από τα αντί-ποινα). Οι μη χριστιανοί, περαστικοί, και αντιστασιακοί εξοντώθηκαν απλώς και μόνο επειδή υπήρχαν.

Και τέλος, για να μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα: στο νήμα αυτό αναφέρθηκε (πάνω-κάτω) ότι δεν έχει περάσει στη λαϊκή συνείδηση στην Ελλάδα το έγκλημα του ντόπιου ολοκαυτώματος. Αν κανείς διαφωνεί, ας δούμε τα επιχειρήματα.

ΥΓ "και κούραση που τελικά θα οδηγήσει στην αδιαφορία.": τι εννοείς όταν λες "τελικά" όταν μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα, όπου σχεδόν κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε ποτέ για τα εγκλήματα τα οποία κανείς δεν προσπάθησε να σταματήσει (πέραν ελάχιστων εξαιρέσεων);


----------



## abravanel (Sep 13, 2009)

Αυτή η αντιμετώπιση είναι αυτή που οδηγεί στην απόλυτη άγνοια που υπάρχει σήμερα για την Σοά στην Ελλάδα, (μιας και είμαι σίγουρος οτι ούτε ένας δεν ξέρει για το οτι το Ολοκαύτωμα των 60.000 ελλήνων ξεκίνησε επί ελληνικού εδάφους, ενώ έχει ακουστά για το Δίστομο ή το Δοξάτο. Η' έχει ακούσει για τον Εβερτ που έδωσε μερικές εκατοντάδες ψεύτικες ταυτότητες και αγνοεί τους 12.000 δωσίλογους της Θεσσαλονίκης και το νεκροταφείο των 350.000 νεκρών που καταστράφηκε από τον Δήμο Θεσσαλονίκης).

Σέβομαι το νήμα και δεν προχωρώ άλλο.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 13, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την SBE ότι υπάρχει υπερκορεσμός και κούραση όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Και με τον agezerlis ότι το ντόπιο ολοκαύτωμα δεν έχει περάσει στη λαϊκή συνείδηση. Μα στη λαϊκή συνείδηση δεν έχει περάσει *τίποτα* πέρα από τα γνωστά και το κρυφό σχολειό. Όλα τα άλλα από τη σκοπιά της "λαϊκής συνείδησης" είναι παραλειπόμενα.

Αλλά για να σοβαρευτούμε, περισσότερο από το ολοκαύτωμα των Εβραίων που έγινε τότε, με απασχολούν φαινόμενα σαν την βεβήλωση εβραϊκών τάφων στο νεκροταφείο των Ιωαννίνων που έγινε σήμερα, τρανή απόδειξη ότι ο ναζισμός όχι απλά υπάρχει σήμερα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά τολμάει και υψώνει ένα πολύ άσχημο κεφάλι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα (όπου ο ντόπιος πληθυσμός έδειξε μία από τις χείριστες παρουσίες στο Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο όσον αφορά την προστασία των ελληνοεβραίων από τους Ναζί) δεν κάνει να μιλάμε για σκοινί.



Νομίζω ότι αυτή η φράση είναι υπερβολική γενίκευση και δεν έχω διάθεση να δώσω πάλι την ίδια βιβλιογραφία, το έχω αναφερει το βιβλίο που διάβαζα πρόσφατα (Greece: A Jewish History), ψάξτε το και βρείτε το. Αναφερει ότι ένας από τους λόγους που στην Αθήνα η εβραική κοινότητα δεν είχε τόσες απώλειες όσες στη Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν η στάση των αρχηγών της κοινότητας. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη η συνεργασία τους με τις αρχές κατοχής ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη, ενω στην Αθήνα δεν υπήρξε συνεργασία. Βιβλιογραφία στο βιβλίο που ανέφερα. 



agezerlis said:


> Οι έλληνες εβραίοι δεν ήταν περαστικοί, και δεν ήταν χριστιανοί ή αντιστασιακοί. Οι χριστιανοί αντιστασιακοί και οι περαστικοί δεν ήταν θύματα μαζικής εξόντωσης (πέρα από τα αντί-ποινα). Οι μη χριστιανοί, περαστικοί, και αντιστασιακοί εξοντώθηκαν απλώς και μόνο επειδή υπήρχαν.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα από αυτές τις φράσεις. Αμφισβητείς ότι στην Κατοχή πεθαναν πολλοί Έλληνες χωρίς να είναι αντιστασιακοί και χωρίς να ειναι κριτήριο για το θάνατό τους η θρησκεία τους; Συστηματική εξόντωση δε ήταν ο λιμός του '42; 

Και για να απάντησω στον Αμπραβανελ, το Δοξάτο δεν το ξερω, ούτε το Δίστομο, ξερω μόνο τα Καλάβρυτα κι αυτό όχι γιατί το έμαθα στο σχολείο αλλά γιατι μεγάλωσα κοντά στα Καλάβρυτα και ξερω κόσμο που ήταν εκεί τότε και σώθηκε. Αν δεν είχε σωθεί κανένας, δεν θα ξεραμε τίποτα. Ομοίως, ξέρουμε τίποτα για την πόλή της Γαλλίας που έγινε ό,τι και στα Καλάβρυτα (ορίστε, το όνομα μου διαφέυγει, απόδειξη ότι αυτα θαφτηκαν από την ιστορία).


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2009)

Οραντούρ (η γαλλική πόλη)


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτή η φράση είναι υπερβολική γενίκευση και δεν έχω διάθεση να δώσω πάλι την ίδια βιβλιογραφία, το έχω αναφερει το βιβλίο που διάβαζα πρόσφατα (Greece: A Jewish History), ψάξτε το και βρείτε το. Αναφερει ότι ένας από τους λόγους που στην Αθήνα η εβραική κοινότητα δεν είχε τόσες απώλειες όσες στη Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν η στάση των αρχηγών της κοινότητας. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη η συνεργασία τους με τις αρχές κατοχής ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη, ενω στην Αθήνα δεν υπήρξε συνεργασία. Βιβλιογραφία στο βιβλίο που ανέφερα.



Στη Θεσσαλονίκη εξοντώθηκε άνω του 90% του εβραϊκού πληθυσμού, ενώ συνολικά στην Ελλάδα "μόνο" άνω του 80%. Στη Δανία το ποσοστό ήταν 2%. 



SBE said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα από αυτές τις φράσεις. Αμφισβητείς ότι στην Κατοχή πεθαναν πολλοί Έλληνες χωρίς να είναι αντιστασιακοί και χωρίς να ειναι κριτήριο για το θάνατό τους η θρησκεία τους; Συστηματική εξόντωση δε ήταν ο λιμός του '42;



Ήδη έγραψα πως οι περαστικοί που σκοτώθηκαν σκοτώθηκαν σε αντίποινα, και όχι ως αποτέλεσμα πολιτικής εξόντωσης. Όσο για το χειμώνα του 1941-1942 (χωρίς να πιάσουμε το ακανθώδες ζήτημα του αν φέρουν ευθύνη και οι σύμμαχοι): μετά το λιμό οι Ναζί επέτρεψαν στον Διεθνή Ερυθρό Σταυρό να φέρει ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια. Πόσες φορές μπήκε ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός στην Τρεμπλίνκα;


Ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση στα όσα έγραψα πριν: είπα ότι η Ελλάδα είχε μία από τις χειρότερες παρουσίες στην Ευρώπη από αυτή τη σκοπιά (και τώρα σημειώνω: όπως η Δανία είχε μία από τις καλύτερες) αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κοινό κτήμα, κανείς δεν το γνωρίζει. Ενώ εσύ είπες ότι είναι η υπερπροβολή του ολοκαυτώματος που πρόκειται να οδηγήσει σε αδιαφορία. Απαντώντας σού είπα ότι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα η αδιαφορία είναι ήδη εκεί. Με άλλα λόγια: εξακολουθείς να κατηγορείς το Χόλιγουντ για την αδιαφορία των ελλήνων σχετικά με το ντόπιο ολοκαύτωμα;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2009)

1. Έχουν αναγνωριστεί 282 Έλληνες που βοήθησαν τους Εβραίους, φέρνοντας την Ελλάδα στην 11η θέση τής σχετικής λίστας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Righteous_Among_the_Nations_by_country#Greece_.28Total:_282.29.

2. Η Ελλάδα είχε πάνω από 700.000 θύματα (πολίτες): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties#Human_losses_by_country.

3. Οι θάνατοι των Ελλήνων πολιτών αποσιωπούνται στα σχολικά βιβλία Ιστορίας εξίσου με τα θύματα του Ολοκαυτώματος που προέρχονται από την Ελλάδα.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> 1. Έχουν αναγνωριστεί 282 Έλληνες που βοήθησαν τους Εβραίους, φέρνοντας την Ελλάδα στην 11η θέση τής σχετικής λίστας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Righteous_Among_the_Nations_by_country#Greece_.28Total:_282.29.
> 
> 2. Η Ελλάδα είχε πάνω από 700.000 θύματα (πολίτες): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties#Human_losses_by_country.
> 
> 3. Οι θάνατοι των Ελλήνων πολιτών αποσιωπούνται στα σχολικά βιβλία Ιστορίας εξίσου με τα θύματα του Ολοκαυτώματος που προέρχονται από την Ελλάδα.



1. Η λίστα που δίνεις είναι ιδιαίτερα προβληματική (ως επιχείρημα στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση, όχι καθαυτή). Π.χ. η Δανία έχει ελάχιστο αριθμό επειδή οι συμμετέχοντες στο "παράνομο" κίνημα ζήτησαν να μην αναφέρονται τα ονόματά τους χωριστά. Επίσης, εγώ αναφέρθηκα στις χώρες που ήταν υπό γερμανική κατοχή, επομένως είναι κάπως προβληματικό να λέμε ότι "είχαμε περισσότερους" από π.χ. το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η λίστα αυτή είναι χρήσιμη στο συγκείμενό μας, είμαστε κάτω κι από τη Γερμανία κι από την Ιταλία.

2. Ναι, αλλά όπως θα πω για τρίτη φορά, αυτό ήταν επειδή το αντάρτικο στην Ελλάδα ήταν πολύ ισχυρό σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες, και επομένως τα αντίποινα ήταν εκτεταμένα. Οι Εβραίοι στην Ελλάδα και αλλού δεν εκτελέστηκαν ως αντίποινα στην αντίσταση του ντόπιου πληθυσμού, αλλά επειδή ήταν Εβραίοι. (Αλλά κι εδώ, αν θέλεις να βάλουμε τους αριθμούς κάτω, ο πίνακάς σου λέει ότι βρήκε το θάνατο το 11% του πληθυσμού της Ελλάδας, ενώ στους ελληνοεβραίους το ποσοστό ήταν τουλάχιστον 80%).

3. Γι' αυτό εγώ (συγκεκριμένα) δεν αναφέρθηκα στα σχολικά βιβλία (που όπως είδαμε αλλού, κάποιες φορές αποσιωπούν και τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης) αλλά στην (ομολογουμένως προβληματική) έννοια της "λαϊκής συνείδησης". Είναι δύσκολο να ποσοτικοποιήσουμε τέτοια πράγματα, βέβαια, αλλά η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι όλοι πάνω-κάτω ξέρουν για την κατοχή, την αντίσταση, κ.λπ., και ξέρουν και για το ολοκαύτωμα γενικά (ίσως εξαιτίας των ταινιών του Χόλιγουντ) αλλά δεν έχουν συνδυάσει στο μυαλό τους το ένα με το άλλο. Βέβαια, όπως νομίζω ότι είπε (έστω έμμεσα) η SBE, αν εξοντώθηκε η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ελληνοεβραίων λογικό είναι να πέρασαν λίγα στη "λαϊκή συνείδηση" επειδή ήταν λίγοι αυτοί που έμειναν να διηγηθούν τις ιστορίες τους. Γι' αυτό και αναφέρθηκα εξαρχής στο ερώτημα γιατί στην Ελλάδα συγκεκριμένα είχαμε τόσο άσχημα ποσοστά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> 1. Έχουν αναγνωριστεί 282 Έλληνες που βοήθησαν τους Εβραίους, φέρνοντας την Ελλάδα στην 11η θέση τής σχετικής λίστας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Righteous_Among_the_Nations_by_country#Greece_.28Total:_282.29.



Το οποίο είναι ένα εξαιρετικό ποσοστό αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι βρισκόμασταν υπό κατοχή, αλλά και τον πληθυσμό της Ελλάδας τότε σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες χώρες (π.χ. Γερμανία ή Ιταλία) και αν λάβουμε επίσης υπόψη ότι αυτοί είναι μόνο οι επίσημα αναγνωρισμένοι.

Αλλά μια και πιάσαμε το Ολοκαύτωμα και την παρουσία του στη λαϊκή συνείδηση και τη λαϊκή κουλτούρα τόσο εξαντλητικά, αναρωτιέμαι όλα τα άλλα ολοκαυτώματα που είναι και πόσο φαίνονται: ρομά, ομοφυλοφίλων, ιεχωβάδων και άλλων μειονοτήτων. Ακόμα περιμένω μια ταινία γι' αυτά το ολοκαυτώματα που να πάρει το Όσκαρ.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2010)

Τι έγινε, βρε παιδιά, δεν θα πει κανείς τίποτα για το τι έκανε το Ισραήλ σήμερα; Ή για το ότι αποκαλύφθηκε πως πήγαινε να πουλήσει πυρηνικά στο καθεστώς τού άπαρχαϊντ το 1975 (http://www.newstime.gr/?i=nt.el.article&id=45354); Μέχρι πότε θα καταφέρνει το Ισραήλ να μας κουνάει απειλητικά το Ολοκαύτωμα των Εβραίων για να μην μπορούμε ούτε κριτική να τους ασκήσουμε ούτε καν αστεία να κάνουμε —διότι θα 'μαστε τότες αντισημίτες και ρατσιτσές—, ενώ εκείνοι να μπορούν και να κάνουν ανενόχλητοι ό,τι κακό θέλουν με πραγματικά αηδιαστικό τρόπο, που ούτε κατά διάνοια δεν φτάνει ακόμη και τη πιο βλάσφημη σάτιρα;


----------



## anef (May 31, 2010)

Απίστευτη αυτή η επίθεση, αλλά περιμένουμε να μάθουμε περισσότερα. Μέχρι στιγμής ακούω για 15 νεκρούς περίπου. Απίστευτη μέχρι στιγμής και η χλιαρή αντίδραση της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης. 
Αλλά, Zazula, γιατί δεν ανοίγεις αλλού το θέμα, εδώ έγινε μεν κάποια συζήτηση αλλά ο τίτλος είναι η φθορά της ελληνικής γλώσσας...


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Μέχρι πότε θα καταφέρνει το Ισραήλ να μας κουνάει απειλητικά το Ολοκαύτωμα των Εβραίων για να μην μπορούμε ούτε κριτική να τους ασκήσουμε ούτε καν αστεία να κάνουμε —διότι θα 'μαστε τότες αντισημίτες και ρατσιτσές—,



Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες για το Ολοκαύτωμα, αλλά ας μην βιαστούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα, γιατί δεν ξέρουμε τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει. Για παράδειγμα, οι άραβες πολύ συχνά χρησιμοποιούν παιδιά, σχολεία κλπ ως ασπίδα για βιολογικά και χημικά όπλα. Οι Ισραηλινοί αναγκάζονται να βομβαρδίσουν τα σχολεία και να η τραγωδία! Με αυτό, δεν θέλω να πω ότι καλά κάνουν και χτυπάνε παιδιά ή αμάχους, απλά ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετη, δεν ξέρουμε τι γίνεται και δεν ξέρουμε τι θα κάναμε εμείς στη θέση τους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2010)

Καλά, εδώ δεν επιτέθηκαν σε Άραβες για να μου λες ότι χρησιμοποίησαν παιδιά ή αμάχους. Για όποιον προβληματίζεται για το «τι θα κάναμε εμείς στη θέση τους» θα ρωτήσω το εξής απλό: Ποια χώρα θα μπορούσε να κάνει ποτέ κάτι ανάλογο εναντίον ξένων υπηκόων σε διεθνή ύδατα και δεν θα έτρεχε κάστανο; Μόνο ελάχιστες υπερδυνάμεις, και αν!  http://www.skai.gr/player/Radio/?MMID=200936


----------



## anef (Jun 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Οι Ισραηλινοί αναγκάζονται να βομβαρδίσουν τα σχολεία και να η τραγωδία! Με αυτό, δεν θέλω να πω ότι καλά κάνουν και χτυπάνε παιδιά ή αμάχους, απλά ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετη, δεν ξέρουμε τι γίνεται και δεν ξέρουμε τι θα κάναμε εμείς στη θέση τους.



Η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ σύνθετη όντως, όχι όμως τόσο σύνθετη που να μας οδηγεί να συντάξουμε μια πρόταση που να λέει: "Οι Ισραηλινοί αναγκάζονται να βομβαρδίσουν σχολεία".


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 1, 2010)

Όχι, δεν αναγκάζονται να βομβαρδίσουν σχολεία. Είναι οι ισλαμιστές που αναγκάζονται να κάνουν επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας και να εκτοξεύουν ρουκέτες. 

Ζαζ: το περιστατικό μπορεί να έγινε σε διεθνή ύδατα, αλλά δεν παύει να αποτελεί μια πολύ άσχημη παρέμβαση κατά του Ισραήλ και μάλιστα με τον πιο ύπουλο τρόπο: στο όνομα του ανθρωπισμού. Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν επικροτώ τη συγκεκριμένη κίνηση του Ισραήλ, ούτε και χαίρομαι που σκοτώθηκαν άνθρωποι. Απλά αντιλαμβάνομαι το ευρύτερο πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο έγινε. Το Ισραήλ τους είχε ζητήσει να μην προσπαθήσουν να σπάσουν τον αποκλεισμό (γιατί αυτό προσπάθησαν να κάνουν) και να διοχετεύσουν την ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια σε αυτούς, οι οποίοι με τη σειρά τους θα την προωθούσαν στη Γάζα (αν θέλουμε το πιστεύουμε). Άρα, επιλέγοντας να αγνοήσουν την προειδοποίηση με εντολή της Τουρκίας (η οποία μαζί με τη Χαμάς παίζει ένα πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο και άσχημο παιχνίδι, το οποίο επ' ουδενί δεν αφορά και δεν επηρεάζει μόνο το Ισραήλ), ήξεραν ότι έπαιρναν ένα τεράστιο ρίσκο. Η παρέμβασή τους αυτή ήταν ανθρωπιστική ή πολιτική; Αξίζει να αναρωτηθούμε. Κρίμα, γιατί με αυτή την ιστορία και άνθρωποι σκοτώθηκαν, αλλά θα υπάρξουν και πολλές άλλες αρνητικές επιπτώσεις. 

Παρεμπτιπτόντως, η Ελλάδα κράτησε μια πολύ καλή και ψύχραιμη στάση απέναντι στο ζήτημα κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Άρα, επιλέγοντας να αγνοήσουν την προειδοποίηση με εντολή της Τουρκίας (η οποία μαζί με τη Χαμάς παίζει ένα πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο και άσχημο παιχνίδι, το οποίο επ' ουδενί δεν αφορά και δεν επηρεάζει μόνο το Ισραήλ), ήξεραν ότι έπαιρναν ένα τεράστιο ρίσκο.


Πριν από λίγες ώρες, σε συνέντευξη με την Πόπη Τσαπανίδου, ο καπετάνιος του ελληνικού πλοίου είπε ότι κακώς έκαναν πίσω τα καράβια όταν δέχτηκαν την επίθεση. Αφού πήγαν αποφασισμένοι να ρισκάρουν τη ζωή τους, έπρεπε να προχωρήσουν κι ας σκοτώνονταν κι άλλοι. "Τι πέντε, τι εικοσιπέντε;" είπε κατά λέξη. Και όταν η Τσαπανίδου έδειξε να ξαφνιάζεται, αυτός συνέχισε λέγοντας ότι αυτοί που πήγαν εκεί ήξεραν τι κινδύνους θα αντιμετωπίσουν.


----------



## anef (Jun 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι, δεν αναγκάζονται να βομβαρδίσουν σχολεία. Είναι οι ισλαμιστές που αναγκάζονται να κάνουν επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας και να εκτοξεύουν ρουκέτες.
> ...
> Παρεμπτιπτόντως, η Ελλάδα κράτησε μια πολύ καλή και ψύχραιμη στάση απέναντι στο ζήτημα κατά τη γνώμη μου.



Είναι σαν το ανέκδοτο: μισώ τους ρατσιστές και τους βρωμοκινέζους. «Αναγκάζονται» να βομβαρδίζουν σχολεία αλλά φυσικά δεν είναι καλό αυτό. Τα υπόλοιπα τα λες φυσικά μόνος σου, εγώ δεν θα τα έλεγα.

Η «ψύχραιμη» στάση της Ελλάδας είναι η στάση του υποτελή απέναντι στα αφεντικά του. Έλληνες πολίτες, χωρίς να έχουν κάνει τίποτε παράνομο, κρατούνται παράνομα στο Ισραήλ, και η Ελλάδα ζητά απλώς πληροφορίες. Ελληνικό πλοίο έχει καταληφθεί σε διεθνή ύδατα και η Ελλάδα σφυρίζει αδιάφορα. Δεν ζητάει κανείς τίποτε φοβερό, αλλά ούτε μια κάπως έντονη δήλωση;

@Alexandra: όντως τα είπε αυτά ο καπετάνιος. Είπε όμως και άλλα μετά. Είπε πως κακώς οι Τούρκοι επιτέθηκαν στους ισραηλινούς στρατιώτες, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τους αντιμετωπίσουν, και ότι οι ίδιοι στο ελληνικό πλοίο δεν αντιστάθηκαν. Αυτά που είπε λοιπόν με τους νεκρούς ήταν ειρωνικά για τη στάση των τούρκων ακτιβιστών. Έτσι τα κατάλαβα εγώ, τουλάχιστον (δεν βρίσκω το βίντεο στο ίντερνετ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Όπως και στην περίπτωση της Μάρφιν (Βάλτε όση καταδίκη των εμπρησμών χρειάζεται), έτσι και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση βάλτε όση καταδίκη των σκοτωμών χρειάζεται. Αν σε διαδηλώσεις στην πρωτεύουσά μας αρχίσουν οι διαδηλωτές να χρησιμοποιούν σιδερογροθιές, θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε δικαιολογημένο ένα μακελειό, ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που κάποιοι αστυνομικοί τρομοκρατηθούν και αρχίσουν να πολυβολούν στα τυφλά; Όχι. Από την άλλη, ξέρουμε ότι οι Ισραηλινοί είναι υστερικοί, trigger happy. Οπότε κλείσε την τράπεζά σου, μην έχεις τους απεργοσπάστες να εκνευρίζουν τους διαδηλωτές, βάλε και σωστή πυρασφάλεια. Λάθος, συγγνώμη, από άλλο ανέκδοτο αυτό. Τι τη θέλεις την αντίσταση αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν θέλει πολύ να σου την μπουμπουνίσει, ούτε η πρώτη φορά θα είναι ούτε η τελευταία. Αναρωτιέμαι δηλαδή πόσο κάποιοι χρησιμοποίησαν τους ακτιβιστές για να ξεμπροστιάσουν τους Ισραηλινούς και αν είχε γίνει κάποια σχετική συνεννόηση με τους ακτιβιστές («Ξέρεις, φίλε, μπορεί και να μη γυρίσεις στην πατρίδα σου, αλλά τα 'χει αυτά ο ακτιβισμός»).

Το αν το έκαναν αυτό οι Ισραηλινοί εντός ή εκτός χωρικών υδάτων, είναι νομική λεπτομέρεια, αφού ξέρουμε ότι τα πλοία θα έμπαιναν στα χωρικά ύδατα. Εκεί μέσα θα ήταν δικαιολογημένοι να κάνουν οι Ισραηλινοί ένα τόσο βλακώδες ντου; (Εκτός από εγκληματικό· βλακώδες για τους ίδιους.)

Αποκεί και πέρα, από την εγκληματική και καταδικαστέα (και ενδεχομένως βλακώδη) διάσταση της εφόδου, μπορούμε και πρέπει, νομίζω, να ψάξουμε περισσότερο, αρκεί να έχουμε κι άλλα στοιχεία. Εγώ δεν έχω αρκετά για να καταλάβω αν παίζονται και βρόμικα παιχνίδια. Με ενοχλεί ωστόσο όταν κάποιοι προσπαθούν να επιβάλουν τη δική τους εξωτερική πολιτική στην κυβέρνηση (σαν εκείνον τον Ναξάκη, επί Οτσαλάν).


----------



## anef (Jun 1, 2010)

Nickel, βρίσκω τον παραλληλισμό που κάνεις λίγο άστοχο. Στην περίπτωση της Μαρφίν κανείς, από εμάς εδώ τουλάχιστον, δεν είπε πως «αναγκάστηκαν» οι μπαχαλάκηδες να ρίξουν μολότοφ. Ούτε καν είπε κανείς πως καταδικάζουμε, αλλά ... Η ασφάλεια της τράπεζας αναφέρθηκε σαν ένα άλλο, άσχετο με τους μπαχαλάκηδες γεγονός, που θα μπορούσε να αποτρέψει την τραγωδία. Δεν αναφέρθηκε για να δικαιολογήσει τον εμπρησμό. Εδώ η επίθεση έγινε από εκπαιδευμένους στρατιώτες που φυσικά ξέρουν πολύ καλά πώς να εξουδετερώσουν ακτιβιστές με σφεντόνες, μπίλιες, σωλήνες και καδρόνια (Γιατί αυτά ήταν τα όπλα που είχαν οι «τρομοκράτες», σύμφωνα και με τα βίντεο των ίδιων των Ισραηλινών). Επέλεξαν όμως να σκοτώσουν. Έχουμε ένα -υποτίθεται- δημοκρατικό κράτος που ενεργεί έτσι, όχι κουκουλοφόρους.

Η νομική λεπτομέρεια των διεθνών υδάτων, μου κάνει εντύπωση ομολογώ. Οι ακτιβιστές, ξέροντας ότι παράνομα το Ισραήλ και με δική του πρωτοβουλία επέκτεινε το όριο από τα περίπου 20 μίλια στα 60 κάτι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, άλλαξαν ρότα ώστε να μην περάσουν αυτό το όριο τη νύχτα, αλλά τη μέρα, όταν όλοι θα ήταν σε ετοιμότητα τουλάχιστον. Εδώ είναι φανερό ότι οι Ισραηλινοί θέλησαν να αιφνιδιάσουν, έκαναν την επίθεση βράδυ και από ελικόπτερο, πυροβολούσαν ανθρώπους που ακόμη κοιμόντουσαν σε ένα πλοίο που είχε και παιδιά. Και όλα αυτά εντελώς παράνομα, σε διεθνή ύδατα. Ποια άλλη χώρα θα τολμούσε να το κάνει αυτό; Τελικά, οι παρανομίες των αδύνατων είναι καταδικαστέες και των ισχυρών λεπτομέρειες; Κακώς, φυσικά, αντιστάθηκαν κάποιοι, αλλά θεωρώ ότι ήταν αναμενόμενο και μάλλον φυσιολογικό κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες, ειδικά με δεδομένο ότι από την αρχή ακούστηκαν και πυροβολισμοί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η φυσιολογική αντίδραση κάποιων (ενώ, φυσικά, μια έξυπνη έφοδος θα έπρεπε να είναι προετοιμασμένη να εξουδετερώσει χωρίς να προκαλέσει θύματα, άσχετα με τις αντιδράσεις). Έχω πάει παρακάτω: πρόκειται για τη γνωστή υστερική υπεραντίδραση του Ισραήλ, με τις γερές πλάτες, που δρα έτσι για να τρομοκρατεί τον αντίπαλο και να ξεμπερδεύει μια και καλή από μελλοντικές αντιδράσεις; Ή απλώς έκαναν λάθος; 

Μεταξύ των ακτιβιστών πόσοι ή καλύτερα ποιοι επιθυμούσαν μια παρόμοια εξέλιξη; «Σε “εξέγερση” κατά του Ισραήλ καλεί τη νεολαία όλου του κόσμου η οργάνωση νέων του κυβερνώντος κόμματος της Τουρκίας» διαβάζω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Απλά αντιλαμβάνομαι το ευρύτερο πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο έγινε.


Ε, να υποθέσω τότε πως οι Ισραηλινοί θα είχαν και κάποιον πολύ καλό λόγο για να θέλουν να πουλήσουν πυρηνικά στη Νότιο Αφρική το 1975, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω.  Η ουσία είναι πως το σύγχρονο Ισραήλ κάνει όλα αυτά που έγιναν εναντίον Εβραίων παλιότερα, κι ενώ ανατριχιάζουμε στην ιδέα μην και ξαναγίνουν ποτέ παρόμοια πράγματα σε Εβραίους, είναι σαν να έχουμε σχεδόν αποδεχθεί πως το επίσημο κράτος τού Ισραήλ είναι ΟΚ να τα κάνει σε άλλους.  Οι κατά τ' άλλα λαλίστατοι αντι-αντισημίτες τον μόνο ήχο που βγάζουν τώρα είναι το ψιλοκόψιμο του τουμπεκί τους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Η ουσία είναι πως το σύγχρονο Ισραήλ κάνει όλα αυτά που έγιναν εναντίον Εβραίων παλιότερα


Ε, μη χάνεις το δίκιο σου με ατυχείς παραλληλισμούς. Έχω ακούσει κι άλλους να το λένε, αλλά τι σημαίνει; Άρχισαν οι Ισραηλίτες καμιά εκστρατεία γενοκτονίας των Αράβων σε φούρνους και δεν το έχουμε μάθει;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 1, 2010)

Δηλαδή μόνο «με φούρνους» έχει τη βούλα της γενοκτονίας; Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως! Ούτε οι Τούρκοι χρησιμοποίησαν τέτοια μέθοδο για τους Πόντιους αλλά η ουσία δεν αλλάζει...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Η ουσία είναι πως το σύγχρονο Ισραήλ κάνει όλα αυτά που έγιναν εναντίον Εβραίων παλιότερα


Άρα πιστεύεις ότι η παραπάνω διατύπωση είναι ακριβής; Να την αφήσω να περάσει έτσι; Εγώ που στραβομουτσουνιάζω και στα κόμματα (της στίξης); Να χαριστώ στον Ζάζουλα;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 1, 2010)

Ναι, σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, ναι.


----------



## anef (Jun 1, 2010)

anef said:


> @Alexandra: όντως τα είπε αυτά ο καπετάνιος. Είπε όμως και άλλα μετά. Είπε πως κακώς οι Τούρκοι επιτέθηκαν στους ισραηλινούς στρατιώτες, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τους αντιμετωπίσουν, και ότι οι ίδιοι στο ελληνικό πλοίο δεν αντιστάθηκαν. Αυτά που είπε λοιπόν με τους νεκρούς ήταν ειρωνικά για τη στάση των τούρκων ακτιβιστών. Έτσι τα κατάλαβα εγώ, τουλάχιστον (δεν βρίσκω το βίντεο στο ίντερνετ).



Εδώ το βίντεο: http://www.skai.gr/player/TV/?MMID=200967 

Αν σταματήσεις στις πρώτες κουβέντες του, όντως δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοεί. Αν δεις και τα παρακάτω, βγαίνει νομίζω άλλο συμπέρασμα.

@ Νίκελ: δηλαδή το ζήτημα είναι καθαρά τεχνικό; Δεν μπορεί να γίνει παραλληλισμός με το ολοκαύτωμα αν δεν έχουμε φούρνους ή ακόμα και γενοκτονία; Ένα διαρκές έγκλημα ολόκληρων δεκαετιών δεν μας αρκεί; (Για το οποίο μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη κατακραυγή από τα πολιτισμένα κράτη)


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Στα δικά μου τα μάτια, και το λέω με ειλικρίνεια, χάνετε το δίκιο σας, επειδή με κάνετε να σας θεωρώ υπερβολικούς, άρα προκατειλημμένους, όταν συγκρίνετε τις δύο καταστάσεις. Εγώ θα ασπαστώ την καταληκτική πρόταση στο άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας για τη γενοκτονία: Τέλος, άλλες καταγγελίες, όπως των Παλαιστινίων στα κατεχόμενα ισραηλινά εδάφη, των Αλβανών του Κοσσυφοπεδίου, των Κούρδων της Τουρκίας ή των Τσετσένων της Ρωσίας, αποτελούν μάλλον υπερβολικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, καθώς, ακόμα και αν υφίστανται μαζικού χαρακτήρα επιθέσεις, δεν συνεπάγεται η έννοια της ολοκληρωτικής εξόντωσης του (άμαχου) πληθυσμού. Στο αγγλικό αντίστοιχο δεν κάνει καν μνεία των Παλαιστινίων.

Επίσης αντιλαμβάνομαι την οργή του Ζαζ όταν κάνει τις υπερβολικές του διατυπώσεις, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι το χτεσινό είναι το χειρότερο που έχουν κάνει οι Ισραηλινοί στρατοκράτες (ίσως είναι ωστόσο ένα από τα πιο βλακώδη). Στην όλη υπόθεση δεν με ενδιαφέρει ούτε να αποδώσω ευθύνες σαν ακριβοδίκαιος δικαστής ούτε να ακουστεί η αγανάκτησή μου. Περισσότερο με ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβω ποιο ήταν το σχέδιο της αποστολής. Ήθελαν πράγματι πάνω απ' όλα να φτάσει η βοήθεια στο στόχο της ή να προκαλέσουν τους Ισραηλινούς; Δευτερευόντως θα ήθελα να κατανοήσω τις ενέργειες των Ισραηλινών. Γιατί κάνουν απανωτές βλακείες; Ή δεν είναι βλακείες; Ποια θα είναι η κλιμάκωση με τις νέες αποστολές που έχουν ξεκινήσει;

Αυτά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω. Αν υπάρχει σχέδιο που εκτελείται, ποιο είναι αυτό το σχέδιο. Αν διαβάσετε κάτι με ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες, ρίξτε σύνδεσμο.


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στα δικά μου τα μάτια, και το λέω με ειλικρίνεια, χάνετε το δίκιο σας, επειδή με κάνετε να σας θεωρώ υπερβολικούς, άρα προκατειλημμένους, όταν συγκρίνετε τις δύο καταστάσεις. Εγώ θα ασπαστώ την καταληκτική πρόταση στο άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας για τη γενοκτονία: Τέλος, άλλες καταγγελίες, όπως των Παλαιστινίων στα κατεχόμενα ισραηλινά εδάφη, των Αλβανών του Κοσσυφοπεδίου, των Κούρδων της Τουρκίας ή των Τσετσένων της Ρωσίας, αποτελούν μάλλον υπερβολικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, καθώς, ακόμα και αν υφίστανται μαζικού χαρακτήρα επιθέσεις, δεν συνεπάγεται η έννοια της ολοκληρωτικής εξόντωσης του (άμαχου) πληθυσμού. Στο αγγλικό αντίστοιχο δεν κάνει καν μνεία των Παλαιστινίων.



Προσωπικά δεν κάνω τον παραλληλισμό βάσει του αν υπάρχει ή όχι γενοκτονία, οπότε δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και οι ορισμοί της γενοκτονίας. Ο παραλληλισμός γίνεται αυθόρμητα από μόνος του για ιστορικούς λόγους: ένα κράτος που δημιουργήθηκε γιατί ένας λαός υπέστη αδικίες και διώξεις και το Ολοκαύτωμα και τώρα το ίδιο διώκει, καταπιέζει, δολοφονεί έναν άλλο λαό. Συστηματικά, όχι συγκυριακά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, όσα χρόνια το ακούω αυτό, δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί περιμέναμε ότι η εμπειρία του Ολοκαυτώματος θα τους είχε κάνει αγγελούδια. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο χτίσανε το κράτος τους και το κρατάνε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν σε κάνει αγαπησιάρη. Από την άλλη, αν είσαι αγαπησιάρης άνθρωπος, αν σε έχει βοηθήσει η ζωή να τα πηγαίνεις καλά με τους άλλους και να μην καταπατάς πολλές από τις αρχές σου, δεν είσαι και ο πιο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος για να καταλάβεις πώς οι λαοί φτάνουν να κάνουν τα αίσχη που καταγράφει η ιστορία. Εγώ πάντως πορεύομαι με την απορία.


----------



## Costas (Jun 2, 2010)

anef said:


> Nickel, βρίσκω τον παραλληλισμό που κάνεις λίγο άστοχο. Στην περίπτωση της Μαρφίν κανείς, από εμάς εδώ τουλάχιστον, δεν είπε πως «αναγκάστηκαν» οι μπαχαλάκηδες να ρίξουν μολότοφ. Ούτε καν είπε κανείς πως καταδικάζουμε, αλλά ... Η ασφάλεια της τράπεζας αναφέρθηκε σαν ένα άλλο, άσχετο με τους μπαχαλάκηδες γεγονός, που θα μπορούσε να αποτρέψει την τραγωδία. Δεν αναφέρθηκε για να δικαιολογήσει τον εμπρησμό.


Προσυπογράφω.

Όσον αφορά τα χτεσινά, νομίζω πως το σημαντικό στην υπόθεση είναι η ενέργεια στα διεθνή ύδατα (από νομική άποψη, δεν είναι καθόλου λεπτομέρεια). --Να θυμίσω πάντως, κυρίως στην κα Παπαρήγα, την κατάρριψη του κορεάτικου αεροπλάνου λόγω κατασκοπίας, το 80-τόσο, από την ΕΣΣΔ, και την αντίδραση της τότε ελληνικής κυβέρνησης. Εκεί δεν επέβαιναν άμαχοι;

Ως προς την ουσία της υπόθεσης, πιστεύω πως παίζεται η κόντρα Τουρκίας-Ισραήλ. Οι Παλαιστίνιοι είναι το πρόσχημα, το Ιράν η ουσία. Η ισλαμοποίηση της Τουρκίας (ή ο απογαλακτισμός της από το Ισραήλ και τις ΗΠΑ) είναι η ουσία. Οι ακτιβιστές είναι τα θύματα, τα πιόνια, όπως πιόνια είναι για τους εδώ μπαχαλάκηδες όλοι οι υπόλοιποι διαδηλωτές. Το βίντεο του ισραηλινού στρατού, αν δεν αμφισβητηθεί, δείχνει σαφώς την ψυχική κατάσταση των Τούρκων και την ατζέντα τους. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ανθρωπιστές αρωγούς να επιτίθενται με καδρόνια και πιθανότατα με μαχαίρια. Ποιον κοροϊδεύουν; Εγώ ξέρω ότι κάθεσαι κάτω, σηκώνεις τα χέρια και κάνεις παθητική αντίσταση. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, το κάθε πλοίο εκεί πήγε με τις δικές του θέσεις, με τη δική του ατζέντα. Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρξει μεγάλος προβληματισμός, έστω και σιωπηρός, μεταξύ των ακτιβιστών, αν ήθελαν να μπλέξουν σε τέτοιο παιχνίδι. Επίσης, άκουσα τους Ισραηλινούς να λένε πως τους είχαν ζητήσει να κάνουν επιθεώρηση στα καράβια, να δουν αν μεταφέρουν όπλα, κι εκείνοι αρνήθηκαν. Αν ισχύει αυτό, και αν πράγματι υπήρχαν όπλα στο τούρκικο ή αλλού, πόσο πολύ θα έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί οι υπόλοιποι ακτιβιστές, που μετέφεραν απλώς τρόφιμα κλπ.; Και είναι έτσι; πράγματι τους ζητήθηκε αυτό και αυτοί αρνήθηκαν; και αν ναι, πώς το δικιολογούν; Γιατί τώρα λένε πως οι Ισραηλινοί θα βάλουν οι ίδιοι όπλα μέσα στα καράβια. Εντάξει, αλλά τότε γιατί δεν δέχτηκαν την επιθεώρηση πριν, να είναι καθαροί;
Εννοείται ότι δεν μπαίνει θέμα ηθικής εδώ. Το Ισραήλ είναι αυτό που είναι, κάνει κουμάντο, είναι στρατός κατοχής, και μάλιστα εντελώς ρατσιστικός, οπότε υπακούς, αλλιώς είσαι αντάρτης, και υφίστασαι τις συνέπειες. Φαντάσου σε μπλόκο του 40-τόσο στην Ελλάδα να σού 'λεγαν οι Γερμανοί να κάτσεις στη σειρά κι εσύ να 'λεγες 'όχι' ή "βρε άντε...". Κι αν σ' τη χάρισε το Ισραήλ τις πέντε προηγούμενες φορές, (γιατί το είπε αυτό ένας ακτιβιστής, απαντώντας στο ερώτημα: "αφού σας είχαν προειδοποιήσει, γιατί επιμείνατε με την επιχείρηση;"), τώρα, με την αλλαγή πολιτικής της Τουρκίας, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σ' τη χαρίσει και την έκτη. Ειδικά εσένα του Τούρκου.

Το μεγάλο έγκλημα, συγκρίσιμο με τις Βοσνίες και τα Κόσοβα και τους Καυκάσους κλπ. (προς το παρόν όχι με την Τελική Λύση), είναι ο αποκλεισμός της Γάζας και γενικότερα η ρατσιστική πολιτική του Ισραήλ. Η όλη επιχείρηση του στολίσκου είχε σκοπό την ανάδειξη του γεγονότος αυτού, και άρα νομίζω ότι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πετυχημένη. Συσφίγγει επίσης κι άλλο τις σχέσεις της Τουρκίας με τις ισλαμικές χώρες και καταστρέφει κι άλλο τις ιστορικά καλές σχέσεις Τουρκίας-Ισραήλ, όσο τουλάχιστον υπάρχει ο Ερντογάν. Εκτός κι αν ασκηθεί κριτική στον Ερντογάν για την πολιτική του αυτή, από τους πολιτικούς του εχθρούς, πράγμα όχι απίθανο σε βάθος χρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Όταν έγραψα «νομική λεπτομέρεια», δεν εννοούσα ότι είναι «λεπτομέρεια από νομική άποψη». Είδα έναν κακόμοιρο που τον πήγαιναν για μπουζούριασμα και το μέλημά του ήταν να πει στην κάμερα «We were in international waters». Μπορεί να αποδειχτεί η επιλογή του σημείου τεράστια νομική γκάφα του Ισραήλ (πιθανότατα την επέβαλαν οι επιχειρησιακές ανάγκες). Ωστόσο, την έφοδο θα την έκανε. Αν ήταν στα χωρικά του ύδατα, θα δικαιούνταν να σκότωναν περισσότερους; Ή θα ήταν πιο δικαιολογημένο το μακελειό; Νομικά, μπορεί· ηθικά, στα δικά μου τα μάτια, όχι.

Η εξέλιξη που περιγράφεις στην τελευταία παράγραφο δεν με κάνει καθόλου ευτυχή. Ένα μεγαλύτερο και πιο ενισχυμένο μουσουλμανικό τόξο γύρω από το Ισραήλ δεν είναι καλή εξέλιξη αν το Ισραήλ δεν έχει διάθεση να κάνει παιχνίδι με ποιους, με τη Χαμάς; Και καλά η Τουρκία να θέλει να παίζει με τη φωτιά. Οι δικοί μας τι γύρευαν εκεί μέσα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να δούμε τι εγκλήματα έχει κάνει το Ισραήλ στο παρελθόν, όπως και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να δούμε τι εγκλήματα έχουν κάνει οι Παλαιστίνιοι και οι Άραβες στο παρελθόν. Η ουσία είναι το τώρα και τι θέλουν να κάνουν οι αντιπαλόμενες πλευρές τώρα για να αλλάξουν αυτή την κατάσταση. Η "ανθρωπιστική" επέμβαση ήταν μια καθαρά πολιτική παρέμβαση και ουδεμία σχέση είχε με ανθρωπισμό. Και αυτά για τα διεθνή ύδατα τ' ακούω βερεσέ. Ναι, είναι έγκλημα ο αποκλεισμός της Λωρίδας της Γάζας, όσο έγκλημα είναι οι επιθέσεις που γίνονται από τη Λωρίδα της Γάζας και τη Χαμάς κατά του Ισραήλ. Επίσης, υπενθυμίζω ότι και η Αίγυπτος έχει αποκλείσει τη Λωρίδα της Γάζας και ότι αυτό έγινε όταν νόμιμα εκλέχθηκε η Χαμάς.

Όσο για τα περί γενοκτονίας, συμφωνώ μαζί σας. Απλά να θυμάστε ότι τα περί γενοκτονίας cut both ways.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ως προς την ουσία της υπόθεσης, πιστεύω πως παίζεται η κόντρα Τουρκίας-Ισραήλ. Οι Παλαιστίνιοι είναι το πρόσχημα, το Ιράν η ουσία. Η ισλαμοποίηση της Τουρκίας (ή ο απογαλακτισμός της από το Ισραήλ και τις ΗΠΑ) είναι η ουσία. Οι ακτιβιστές είναι τα θύματα, τα πιόνια, όπως πιόνια είναι για τους εδώ μπαχαλάκηδες όλοι οι υπόλοιποι διαδηλωτές. Το βίντεο του ισραηλινού στρατού, αν δεν αμφισβητηθεί, δείχνει σαφώς την ψυχική κατάσταση των Τούρκων και την ατζέντα τους. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ανθρωπιστές αρωγούς να επιτίθενται με καδρόνια και πιθανότατα με μαχαίρια. Ποιον κοροϊδεύουν; Εγώ ξέρω ότι κάθεσαι κάτω, σηκώνεις τα χέρια και κάνεις παθητική αντίσταση. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, το κάθε πλοίο εκεί πήγε με τις δικές του θέσεις, με τη δική του ατζέντα. Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρξει μεγάλος προβληματισμός, έστω και σιωπηρός, μεταξύ των ακτιβιστών, αν ήθελαν να μπλέξουν σε τέτοιο παιχνίδι. Επίσης, άκουσα τους Ισραηλινούς να λένε πως τους είχαν ζητήσει να κάνουν επιθεώρηση στα καράβια, να δουν αν μεταφέρουν όπλα, κι εκείνοι αρνήθηκαν. Αν ισχύει αυτό, και αν πράγματι υπήρχαν όπλα στο τούρκικο ή αλλού, πόσο πολύ θα έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί οι υπόλοιποι ακτιβιστές, που μετέφεραν απλώς τρόφιμα κλπ.; Και είναι έτσι; πράγματι τους ζητήθηκε αυτό και αυτοί αρνήθηκαν; και αν ναι, πώς το δικιολογούν; Γιατί τώρα λένε πως οι Ισραηλινοί θα βάλουν οι ίδιοι όπλα μέσα στα καράβια. Εντάξει, αλλά τότε γιατί δεν δέχτηκαν την επιθεώρηση πριν, να είναι καθαροί;
> Εννοείται ότι δεν μπαίνει θέμα ηθικής εδώ. Το Ισραήλ είναι αυτό που είναι, κάνει κουμάντο, είναι στρατός κατοχής, και μάλιστα εντελώς ρατσιστικός, οπότε υπακούς, αλλιώς είσαι αντάρτης, και υφίστασαι τις συνέπειες. Φαντάσου σε μπλόκο του 40-τόσο στην Ελλάδα να σού 'λεγαν οι Γερμανοί να κάτσεις στη σειρά κι εσύ να 'λεγες 'όχι' ή "βρε άντε...". Κι αν σ' τη χάρισε το Ισραήλ τις πέντε προηγούμενες φορές, (γιατί το είπε αυτό ένας ακτιβιστής, απαντώντας στο ερώτημα: "αφού σας είχαν προειδοποιήσει, γιατί επιμείνατε με την επιχείρηση;"), τώρα, με την αλλαγή πολιτικής της Τουρκίας, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σ' τη χαρίσει και την έκτη. Ειδικά εσένα του Τούρκου.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αυτή είναι η εντύπωση που δημιουργείται σε έναν αμερόληπτο παρατηρητή. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο υποψιασμένοι ήταν οι Έλληνες ακτιβιστές, ότι παίχτηκαν σαν πιόνια στη σκακιέρα των Τούρκων. Ή μάλλον, η απάντηση είναι ρητορική. Δεν είχαν ιδέα, αυτοί πήγαν σε ανθρωπιστική αποστολή χωρίς να υποψιαστούν ότι, και μόνο το γεγονός η αποστολή οργανώθηκε από Τούρκους που έχουν τη δική τους ατζέντα στην περιοχή, έπρεπε να τους κάνει να πουν "ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω". Ούτε πιστεύω ότι είχαν ιδέα για την άποψη του κ. Στυλιανάκη που ήταν στο πηδάλιο του ελληνικού σκάφους, ότι δεν τρέχει τίποα αν σκοτωθούν και 25 Έλληνες σ' αυτή την αποστολή, γιατί στο κάτω-κάτω ήξεραν τι κινδύνους διατρέχουν. Και όταν ρωτήθηκε ο κ. πλοίαρχος γιατί δεν ακολούθησαν τις διαδικασίες που τους ζήτησαν οι Ισραηλινοί, δηλαδή έλεγχο του πλοίου και ξεφόρτωμα σε ένα λιμάνι που τους υπέδειξαν, κάγχασε, και απάντησε ότι ο σκοπός ήταν να σπάσουν τον αποκλεισμό, όχι να κινηθούν με γνώμονα τη νομιμότητα των Ισραηλινών.


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2010)

Για τα γεωπολιτικά παιχνίδια των χωρών που εμπλέκονται φυσικά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω, δεν είμαι αναλύτρια διεθνών σχέσεων, ούτε παρακολουθώ από τόσο κοντά τις γεωπολιτικές επιδιώξεις της Τουρκίας στην περιοχή. Ο Costas ή και πολλοί άλλοι από εσάς δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι είστε ενημερωμένοι, το ότι όμως αυτά καταλαβαίνει ένας αμερόληπτος (!) παρατηρητής το θεωρώ αστείο. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα, τα συμπεράσματά σας τα βρίσκω λίγο πρώιμα. Την επιχείρηση τη διοργάνωσε διεθνής οργάνωση απ' όσο ξέρω, η οποία πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι ήθελε να παίξει το «παιχνίδι» των Τούρκων; 700 άτομα πάνω στο τουρκικό καράβι ήταν πράκτορες του Ερντογάν; Ή θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύσουν σε κάποιες γυναίκες να επιβιβαστούν επειδή φορούσαν μαντίλα; Ή οι ακτιβιστές πρέπει να είναι μόνο δυτικοί χριστιανοί; Το ότι είχαν όπλα δε, το αρνούνται κατηγορηματικά, ούτε οι Ισραηλινοί βρήκαν τίποτα φυσικά (εκ των υστέρων μπορεί να φυτρώσουν, βέβαια). 

Ο πλοίαρχος φυσικά και θα κάγχαζε: η νομιμότητα του Ισραήλ είδαμε ποια είναι, και δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είδαμε, έχουμε δει και πολύ χειρότερα εμείς οι μεροληπτικοί παρατηρητές.

@Ambrose: νόμιζα πως παραπάνω διαμαρτυρήθηκες γιατί δεν βλέπουμε το ζήτημα σφαιρικά. Τώρα το παρελθόν δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει. Υπάρχει μια αντίφαση σ' αυτά, ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις. «Η επέμβαση δεν είχε σχέση με ανθρωπισμό», λες. Αυτό δεν το λένε ούτε τα ΜΜΕ και οι μεγάλες εφημερίδες του Ισραήλ. Ας μη γινόμαστε βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δεν χάσαμε προχτές την αθωότητά μας, νομίζω. Ξέρουμε πια ότι μαζικές διαδηλώσεις με τις πιο καλές προθέσεις μπορούν να πέσουν θύματα προβοκάτσιας και η κατάληξη της όλης υπόθεσης να μην έχει σχέση με τις αρχικές επιδιώξεις των οργανωτών. Επειδή όμως δεν μπορούμε την ασάλευτη ζωή για να κάνουμε το χατίρι των προβοκατόρων, τι κάνουμε; Προσπαθούμε να περιφρουρήσουμε τις διαδηλώσεις, να περιθωριοποιήσουμε τους προβοκάτορες. Στο βαθμό που δεν γίνεται αυτό με ευθύνη των διοργανωτών και της αστυνομίας (που συχνά επιτρέπει να πιστεύουμε ότι εκτρέφει τους προβοκάτορες) μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουν κάνει κακά τη δουλειά τους.

Στην περίπτωση που αναλαμβάνεις μια ειρηνευτική αποστολή με σκοπό να βοηθήσεις μια χειμαζόμενη περιοχή, φροντίζεις για την ειρηνευτική έκβαση. Δεν εισβάλλεις σε «εμπόλεμη» ζώνη ή ξένο έδαφος (δεν γνωρίζω τη νομικά ακριβή διατύπωση εδώ, δεν έδωσα ποτέ κι εκείνο το έρμο το Διεθνές Δίκαιο), φροντίζεις να έχεις κάνει τις απαραίτητες συνεννοήσεις για την ομαλή διαδικασία. Αν κάποιοι δεν έκαναν σωστά τη δουλειά τους με αποτέλεσμα να μη φτάσει το υλικό στους πολιορκημένους της Γάζας και να θρηνούν μανούλες τα παιδιά τους, έχουν κι αυτοί τις ευθύνες τους. Αν κάποιοι βέβαια είχαν σαν αποστολή τους να προκαλέσουν αυτού του είδους το ντόρο (ανεξάρτητα με τον αριθμό των θυμάτων), άξιος ο μισθός τους.


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2010)

Έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις, Νίκελ, δεν θα γινόταν ποτέ καμία πράξη αντίστασης απέναντι σε στρατιωτικά ή τυραννικά καθεστώτα ή σε ξένους κατακτητές.

Έχει ανακοινώσει τελικά το Ισραήλ ποια είναι τα ονόματα των νεκρών; Δεν είναι περίεργο που δεν έχει ακουστεί ακόμα τίποτα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2010)

Τα μεγάλα, τα ξεκάθαρα, το ποιος πυροβόλησε και ποιος σκότωσε και ποιος φταίει, αυτά τα έχω λυμένα στο μυαλό μου. Όμως...


anef said:


> 700 άτομα πάνω στο τουρκικό καράβι ήταν πράκτορες του Ερντογάν;


...κάτι τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες με μπερδεύουν. 700 άτομα; Εφτακόσια; Στο ένα φορτηγό;

Μετά, διαβάζω και κάτι τέτοια:
Κύπρια ευρωβουλευτής καταγγέλλει την αποστολή στη Γάζα  (Ελευθεροτυπία)

Σοβαρές καταγγελίες κατά της αποστολής των ακτιβιστών στη Γάζα εξέφρασε η Κύπρια ευρωβουλευτής του ΔΗΣΥ, Ελένη Θεοχάρους, που σε δηλώσεις της στο ΡΙΚ ανέφερε: «Ακόμη και μέλη της τουρκικής ΜΙΤ βρίσκονταν στα πλοία προς τη Γάζα».

Η Κύπρια ευρωβουλευτής τόνισε ότι εξαρχής είχε εκφράσει την αντίθεσή της στην πραγματοποίηση αυτής της αποστολής και είχε αρνηθεί να λάβει μέρος, "γιατί υπήρχαν πληροφορίες ότι μέσα στις ανθρωπιστικές οργανώσεις είχαν παρεισφρύσει άτομα,που δεν είχαν καμιά σχέση με αυτές". Η Ελένη Θεοχάρους συμμετείχε σε προηγούμενη αποστολή στη Γάζα.​και μπερδεύομαι ακόμη περισσότερο. (Ο ΔΗΣΥ βέβαια, είναι «κεντροδεξιός».)

Μετά διαβάζω με πόση επιμονή δίνεται έμφαση στο αν τα ύδατα ήταν διεθνή ή όχι (που αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από εδώ, δεν είναι ακριβώς ξεκάθαρο τι ισχύει αν ένα παράκτιο κράτος *επικαλεστεί* το δικαίωμά του να κάνει νηοψία για «σημαντικούς λόγους»), θυμάμαι ότι η τουρκική βουλή μας απειλεί με casus belli αν ασκήσουμε το νόμιμο δικαίωμά μας να επεκτείνουμε στα 12 μίλια τα δικά μας χωρικα ύδατα, θυμάμαι και κάτι παραχωρήσεις της Κύπρου στα νότιά της για θαλάσσιες έρευνες που δεν ήθελε να αναγνωρίσει η Τουρκία, ακούω και τον Τούρκο ΥπΕξ να μιλάει στον ΟΗΕ με «ναι μεν, αλλά...» και αναρωτιέμαι σε πόσα άλλα επίπεδα μπορεί να παίχτηκε αυτό το δράμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

anef said:


> Έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις, Νίκελ, δεν θα γινόταν ποτέ καμία πράξη αντίστασης απέναντι σε στρατιωτικά ή τυραννικά καθεστώτα ή σε ξένους κατακτητές.


Σύμφωνοι, αλλά αν πρόκειται για πράξη αντίστασης και όχι για ειρηνευτική αποστολή, ας μη μας φαίνονται περίεργες οι δηλώσεις του πλοιάρχου. Και ίσως να έχει δίκιο και να ήξεραν και οι γυναίκες και τα παιδάκια ότι τους οδηγούν στο στόμα του λύκου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

anef said:


> @Ambrose: νόμιζα πως παραπάνω διαμαρτυρήθηκες γιατί δεν βλέπουμε το ζήτημα σφαιρικά. Τώρα το παρελθόν δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει. Υπάρχει μια αντίφαση σ' αυτά, ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις. «Η επέμβαση δεν είχε σχέση με ανθρωπισμό», λες. Αυτό δεν το λένε ούτε τα ΜΜΕ και οι μεγάλες εφημερίδες του Ισραήλ. Ας μη γινόμαστε βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως.



Τι σχέση έχει το παρελθόν με την ταυτόχρονη αντίληψη και των δύο πλευρών (γιατί αυτό σημαίνει σφαιρικά); Αλήθεια, πόσο μακριά στο παρελθόν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να το τραβήξουμε; Μέχρι τον Αδάμ και την Εύα στον παράδεισο ή ο Μωυσής και η Έξοδος μας αρκεί;


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σύμφωνοι, αλλά αν πρόκειται για πράξη αντίστασης και όχι για ειρηνευτική αποστολή, ας μη μας φαίνονται περίεργες οι δηλώσεις του πλοιάρχου. Και ίσως να έχει δίκιο και να ήξεραν και οι γυναίκες και τα παιδάκια ότι τους οδηγούν στο στόμα του λύκου.



Οι ειρηνευτικές αποστολές δεν μπορεί να είναι και πράξεις αντίστασης ταυτόχρονα; Την προηγούμενη φορά τα πλοία είχαν διεμβολιστεί, άρα φυσικά και γνώριζαν οι ακτιβιστές (που σ' όλο τον κόσμο συλλαμβάνονται, πάνε φυλακή και γενικά συμμετέχουν σε δυναμικές ενέργειες, μπαίνουν σε πολέμους, βάζουν το σώμα τους μπροστά από τανκς, έτσι ήξερα μέχρι τώρα) ότι διατρέχουν κάποιο κίνδυνο. Δεν φαντάζονταν πόσο μακριά μπορούν να φτάσουν οι Ισραηλινοί, απλώς. Ότι θα μπορούσαν να ανοίξουν πυρ εν ψυχρώ σε πλοία με ευρωβουλευτές, συγγραφείς, δημοσιογράφους, κινηματογραφιστές, γιατρούς, πανεπιστημιακούς και άλλους ύποπτους τρομοκράτες.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

Πράξη αντίστασης ποιων; Των Παλαιστινίων; Των κατοίκων της Λωρίδας της Γάζας; Μ' αρέσει που από τη μία όλοι κάνουν διαδηλώσεις έξω από τις πρεσβείες κατά των ξένων επεμβάσεων σε τρίτες χώρες, αλλά οι ίδιοι πολύ βολικά τις ξεχνάνε όταν οι επεμβάσεις αυτές συμφωνούνε με τα δικά τους συμφέροντα και την ιδεολογία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Από αυτό το άρθρο, πιο πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό που μαυρίζω:
Κοινώς: Η «ασπρόμαυρη» κόντρα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου (Εβραίοι VS Αράβων/Παλαιστινίων), απλά ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Η κόντρα είναι μεταξύ της Χαμάς (μειοψηφία των Παλαιστινίων) και των σκληροπυρηνικών ορθόδοξων Εβραίων (η μειοψηφία των Ισραηλινών), όπου οι μεν θέλουν τον αφανισμό των δε και το αντίστροφο. Και όπως συμβαίνει πάντα με τους φανατικούς, κάνουν περισσότερο θόρυβο και ακούγονται πιο δυνατά από τους άλλους.​


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο, όπως και αυτό που διάβασα χθες, στο ίδιο κλίμα. Ενδεικτικά και τα δύο μιας τάσης που, ενώ προσπαθεί να κατακεραυνώσει όσους παίρνουν το μέρος των Παλαιστινίων κατηγορώντας τους για μεροληψία, δεν μπορεί να κρύψει τις δικές της ιδεολογικές καταβολές και τις δικές της μεροληψίες.

Κι εδώ, ένα σχόλιο σχετικό με αυτά που συζητούσαμε για τους παραλληλισμούς Ολοκαυτώματος - Παλαιστίνης.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η κόντρα είναι μεταξύ της Χαμάς (μειοψηφία των Παλαιστινίων) και των σκληροπυρηνικών ορθόδοξων Εβραίων (η μειοψηφία των Ισραηλινών), όπου οι μεν θέλουν τον αφανισμό των δε και το αντίστροφο.



Καλό το άρθρο. Έχω την εντύπωση όμως ότι η Χαμάς είναι εκλεγμένη πλειοψηφικά.


----------



## Costas (Jun 3, 2010)

Όπως άλλωστε και οι ηγέτες του Ισραήλ... Άρα, τι απομένει από την επιχειρηματολογία του άρθρου;


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

anef said:


> Κι εδώ, ένα σχόλιο σχετικό με αυτά που συζητούσαμε για τους παραλληλισμούς Ολοκαυτώματος - Παλαιστίνης.



Λέει στο άρθρο του Radical Desire:
Φυσικά και δεν είναι ίδιες ούτε οι περιστάσεις, ούτε τα ιστορικά συμφραζόμενα, ούτε το πληθυσμιακό μέγεθος της καταστροφής, ούτε οι μέθοδοι, ούτε τα κίνητρα, ούτε οι τρόποι νομιμοποίησης των πράξεων. Χρειάζεται άραγε να σπαταληθεί ιδιαίτερη ποσότητα φαιάς ουσίας για να διευκρινιστεί αυτό;​
Δεν είναι ίδιο, λοιπόν, κανένα απ’ αυτά αλλά θεωρείτε ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε τον παραλληλισμό λες και οι φούρνοι έπρεπε να έχουν εξαγνίσει τη σκέψη και τη συμπεριφορά του περιούσιου λαού;

Επισήμως, είπαμε, δεν χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος γενοκτονία (οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον χρησιμοποιήσω εγώ). Η εύστοχη διατύπωση της anef («Ένα διαρκές έγκλημα ολόκληρων δεκαετιών … για το οποίο μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη κατακραυγή από τα πολιτισμένα κράτη») πιστεύω ότι αρκεί.

Ταυτόχρονα, υπάρχει το θεμελιώδες που ανέφερε και ο Αμβρόσιος στο άλλο νήμα. Υπάρχουν Άραβες που αρνούνται στο Ισραήλ το δικαίωμα ύπαρξης. Ε, δεν πρόκειται να βρούνε άκρη όσο ισχύει αυτό. Ταυτόχρονα αυτή η θέση δεν είναι μια έξυπνη ή ρεαλιστική πολιτική. Είναι μια θέση που εμποδίζει κάθε πρόοδο στην περιοχή και την ασπάζονται όσοι κερδίζουν προσωπικά απ’ αυτήν ή κουβαλούν τεράστιο κάλο.



Costas said:


> Όπως άλλωστε και οι ηγέτες του Ισραήλ... Άρα, τι απομένει από την επιχειρηματολογία του άρθρου;



Τίποτα, αν πιστέψουμε ότι η πλειοψηφία των Εβραίων θέλει τον αφανισμό των Παλαιστινίων (ίσως και των Αράβων) και η πλειοψηφία των Παλαιστινίων (ίσως και των Αράβων) θέλει τον αφανισμό των Εβραίων.

Αυτή η περίπτωση μού θυμίζει το παλιό ανέκδοτο με τις δύο κυρίες στο λεωφορείο. Η μία θέλει το παράθυρο ανοιχτό. «Μα ανοίξτε επιτέλους, θα πεθάνουμε απ' τη ζέστη εδώ μέσα». Ανοίγει ένας κύριος το παράθυρο, οπότε πετάγεται η άλλη κυρία. «Σας παρακαλώ, κλείστε το, κάνει ρεύμα και θα αρπάξουμε καμιά άσχημη πούντα». Κλείνει ο ανθρωπάκος το παράθυρο, αρχίζει η πρώτη κυρία. Συνεχίστηκε το «άνοιξε-κλείσε» για λίγη ώρα, οπότε αγανάχτησε κάποιος άλλος επιβάτης και λέει στον εκτελούντα χρέη «παραθυρωρού»: «Άσ' το, άνθρωπέ μου ανοιχτό λίγη ώρα, να πουντιάσει η μία, κράτα το μετά κλειστό να πεθάνει η άλλη, μπας και ησυχάσουμε οι υπόλοιποι».

(Θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο, έτσι; Δεν υιοθετώ τη θέση του αγανακτισμένου κυρίου. :) )


----------



## Costas (Jun 3, 2010)

Κι εγώ πιστεύω το ίδιο, δηλ. ότι η αναγνώριση του Ισραήλ είναι κομβικό θέμα. Από "ιδεολογική" άποψη, η αναγνώριση είναι άδικη για τους Παλαιστίνιους. Είπε πολύ σωστά ο Αχμαντινετζάντ (ανεξάρτητα από την άρνηση ύπαρξης της Τελικής Λύσης) στους Γερμανούς, αφού πρώτα τους κάλεσε να μην αισθάνονται ενοχές γι' αυτά που έκαναν οι πατεράδες τους, "αν, όπως λέτε εσείς, υπήρξε Ολοκαύτωμα, ε, εσείς που το διαπράξατε, δώστε δική σας γη στους Εβραίους. Οι Παλαιστίνιοι γιατί να δώσουν γη;" Αυτό η Μέρκελ το χαρακτήρισε inakzeptabel, αλλά είναι απολύτως λογικό. Οπότε μου φαίνεται πολύ φυσικό οι Παλαιστίνιοι και ευρύτερα οι Άραβες και ευρύτερα οι Μουσουλμάνοι και ευρύτερα οι αντισιωνιστές και ευρύτερα οι αντιεβραίοι και ευρύτερα οι αντιαμερικάνοι-αντιιμπεριαλιστές να θέλουν την καταστροφή του Ισραήλ. Εξίσου φυσικό να μην πείθονται οι Ισραηλινοί για τις ειρηνικές προθέσεις της Χαμάς σε σχέση με το υποκριτικό "μορατόριουμ μακράς πνοής" που αυτή πρότεινε στο Ισραήλ. "Δεχόμαστε να ζήσουμε ειρηνικά μαζί σας έως ότου είμαστε σε θέση να σας καταστρέψουμε". Ποιος Ισραηλινός και ευρύτερα σιωνιστής και ευρύτερα Εβραίος και ευρύτερα αντι-αντιεβραίος θα το δεχτεί αυτό; Υπάρχει μη αφελής άνθρωπος που να πιστεύει ότι αν αύριο οι Παλαιστίνιοι έως.... έως αντιεβραίοι μπορούσαν ως δια μαγείας να καταστρέψουν το Ισραήλ, δεν θα το έκαναν; Το μόνο πρόβλημά τους είναι ότι δεν το κατάφεραν το '48, δεν το κατάφεραν το '67, δεν το κατάφεραν το '73, και μετά κουράστηκαν. Οι υπόλοιποι, που δεν κουράστηκαν, συνεχίζουν και θα συνεχίζουν στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Γι' αυτούς το Ισραήλ είναι ένα νέο σταυροφορικό βασίλειο. Και τα σταυροφορικά βασίλεια τους πήρε 100 τουλάχιστον χρόνια να τα ξεφορτωθούν. Άρα έχουν ακόμα καιρό.

Από την άλλη, ο σιωνισμός από τη φύση του είναι εθνικισμός, και ο εθνικισμός φέρεται έτσι. Όσο τον παίρνει, επεκτείνεται. Μετά τον πιάνει το άγχος της καθαρότητας, οπότε οδηγείται στις εξώσεις, στον εποικισμό, στο απαρτχάιντ, στο τείχος, σε όλα τα άλλα.

Δεν είναι επομένως θέμα ψυχολογικής βούλησης των δύο λαών, "που είναι πάντα φιλειρηνικοί και φιλήσυχοι" και άλλα τέτοια αβαθή, αλλά θέμα διαμετρικά αντίθετων συμφερόντων. Οπότε το μόνο που μετράει είναι η δύναμη. Άρα, μόνο με ισορροπία δυνάμεως μπορεί να υπάρξει λύση. Πώς μπορεί να επέλθει αυτή, μέσα από τη χαώδη σημερινή ανισορροπία υπέρ του Ισραήλ (πολιτική, τεχνολογική, κοινωνική, συν η στήριξη της Δύσης και ειδικότερα των ΗΠΑ);

Η μόνη λύση θα ήταν να νιώσουν και οι δύο αντίπαλοι τόσο εξαντλημένοι και το Ισραήλ τόσο απομονωμένο από τους συμμάχους του, ώστε να φοβηθεί. Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι ο αποκλεισμός της Γάζας είναι αντιπαραγωγικός για το Ισραήλ. Το να σπάσει η συμμαχία με την Τουρκία θα είναι τεράστια ζημιά γι' αυτό, μικρότερη μόνο από την Ιρανική Επανάσταση. Με το _αδυνάτισμα της Δύσης γενικότερα_, μάλλον σκούρα τα βλέπω τα πράγματα μακροπρόθεσμα γι' αυτό. Χαρείτε, αντισιωνιστές έως αντιεβραίοι!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 4, 2010)

Costas said:


> Όπως άλλωστε και οι ηγέτες του Ισραήλ... Άρα, τι απομένει από την επιχειρηματολογία του άρθρου;



Ότι το Ισραήλ δεν είναι ο κακός και οι Παλαιστίνιοι τα θύματα ενδεχομένως; Όπως το παρουσιάζουν συνεχώς τα ΜΜΕ και οι λοιποί; Ακούγεται παιδιάστικο να μιλάμε για καλούς και κακούς και για όσους έχουν μελετήσει το θέμα αυτό ίσως να είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά αν κρίνουμε από τις συνολικές αντιδράσεις φορέων και κομμάτων, τελικά όχι μόνο δεν είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά θέλει και πολλή δουλειά για να γίνει κατανοητό. 



Costas said:


> Δεν είναι επομένως θέμα ψυχολογικής βούλησης των δύο λαών, "που είναι πάντα φιλειρηνικοί και φιλήσυχοι" και άλλα τέτοια αβαθή, αλλά θέμα διαμετρικά αντίθετων συμφερόντων.



Το ζήτημα είναι πώς το αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς το συμφέρον του. Αν μετρήσουμε τα ποτάμια του αίματος που έχουν χυθεί, ίσως η συνύπαρξη στην ίδια γη με τη συμφωνία και την αποδοχή των δύο μερών, να είναι πιο συμφέρουσα. Από κάθε άποψη. Οποιοδήποτε άλλο ενδεχόμενο, συνεπάγεται τον αφανισμό του ενός από τους δύο.

Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι πρώτα εκδιώχθηκε από τη γη εκείνη ο καρπός του Αβραάμ με την Άγαρ (οι Άραβες), στη συνέχεια o καρπός του Αβραάμ με τη Σάρρα (οι Εβραίοι) και τώρα γινόμαστε μάρτυρες της επιστροφής και των δύο στην ίδια γη και της ίδιας σύγκρουσης που περιγράφεται στη Γένεση.


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2010)

Σχετικά με τη διπλή φύση του σιωνισμού (οργανική ιδεολογία που βοηθήθηκε παράλληλα αποφασιστικά από τις Μεγάλες Δυνάμεις, κυρίως τις Δυτικές), έχει ενδιαφέρον το παρακάτω αρθράκι για την ιστορία της εξόδου των Εβραίων από τη Σοβιετική Ένωση από τη δεκαετία του 1970 και μετά, ανεξάρτητα από τις αστείες αμετροέπειες των δύο τελευταίων παραγράφων του (NYT).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2010)

Να μην ανοίγω νέο νήμα. Το Ιράν φαίνεται ότι θα τα αποκτήσει τα πυρηνικά του κι εγώ πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η κατάσταση στη Μέση Ανατολή ποτέ δεν ήταν τόσο κρίσιμη. 
_
"Μόλις μια ημέρα μετά την επικύρωση από τον Ιρανό πρόεδρο Μαχμούντ Αχμαντινετζάντ, νόμου που διευκολύνει τις πυρηνικές δραστηριότητες της χώρας, ο πρώην πρεσβευτής των ΗΠΑ στον ΟΗΕ Τζον Μπόλτον, με δηλώσεις του στο τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο Fox Business Network, ανεβάζει τους τόνους της έντασης, αναφερόμενος στο ενδεχόμενο επιδρομής του Ισραήλ στις ιρανικές πυρηνικές εγκαταστάσεις.
Ο πυρηνικός σταθμός του Μπουσέρ στο νότιο Ιράν, αναμένεται να λειτουργήσει στις 21 Αυγούστου και ο κ. Μπόλτον δήλωσε ότι: «Το Ισραήλ έχει οκτώ ημέρες για να εξαπολύσει στρατιωτικό πλήγμα εναντίον του πυρηνικού σταθμού του Μπουσέρ και να εμποδίσει την Τεχεράνη να αποκτήσει ένα πυρηνικό σταθμό σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας. Θα είναι τότε πολύ αργά, για να εξαπολύσει το Ισραήλ στρατιωτική επίθεση εναντίον της εγκατάστασης, καθώς μια επίθεση θα προκαλούσε ακτινοβολίες που θα έπλητταν τον άμαχο πληθυσμό.
Από τη στιγμή που το ουράνιο, από τη στιγμή που το καύσιμο βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στον αντιδραστήρα, και αναμφίβολα όταν βρίσκεται μέσα στον αντιδραστήρα, ένα πλήγμα σημαίνει έκλυση ακτινοβολιών. Αν το Ισραήλ πρέπει να επιχειρήσει κάτι κατά του Μπουσέρ, πρέπει να το κάνει μέσα στις οκτώ επόμενες ημέρες».

Με δεδομένο ότι το Ιράν βοηθήθηκε από τη Ρωσία για την κατασκευή του πυρηνικού σταθμού, ο κ. Μπόλτον ανέφερε ότι: «Η Μόσχα έχει πάντα στο νου πώς θα μπορέσει να βάλει το δάχτυλο στο μάτι της Αμερικής», ενώ για το αν τελικά το Ισραήλ θα επιτεθεί στις εγκαταστάσεις, ο κ. Μπόλτον δήλωσε: «Δεν το πιστεύω, πιστεύω ότι έχασαν την ευκαιρία. Αν δεν υπάρξει ισραηλινό πλήγμα, το Ιράν θα διαθέτει κάτι που δεν διαθέτει κανένας άλλος εχθρός του Ισραήλ ή των ΗΠΑ στη Μέση Ανατολή, δηλαδή έναν πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας».

Πηγές: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, Γαλλικό_
http://news.ert.gr/el/kosmos/eidiseis/39512-iran-pyrinika-anisyxia-gia-tis-ekselikseis


----------



## Costas (Aug 21, 2010)

Συνέντευξη Τσόμσκι, πρόσφατη, για το θέμα:

So whatever threat Iran poses, it’s not a military threat; it’s a threat of independence. Well, Israel doesn’t like that, the U.S. doesn’t like that, but to call that a threat — while, Israel has a huge nuclear capacity, has refused to sign the Non-Proliferation Treaty, is rejecting calls from the international agency — International Atomic Energy Agency — to open up it’s facilities to inspection, backed by the U.S. and is, in fact, proceeding to crush Palestinians. I mean, anybody watching this from Mars would break down in hysterical laughter. 
(...)
There is an island in the Indian Ocean, Diego Garcia, which is claimed by the African Union; its part of Africa. Britain and the U.S. — it has bases for U.S. nuclear weapons and nuclear submarines, and so on. The population was kicked out by Britain so that the United States could establish a major military base there. That base is used — it’s a major military base — it’s used for bombing of Middle East and Central Asia. Obama is beefing it up very sharply — both its nuclear weapons capacity and its massive ordinance. In fact, he’s just sent there a couple of hundred so-called bunker busters, the biggest weapons in the arsenal, short of nuclear weapons, aimed at Iran. All of that’s going on right now. Diego Garcia is excluded by the U.S. and Britain from the African Union nuclear-weapons-free zone, which means they can’t implement it.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

Σχετικά με την πρόσφατη ανακίνηση της λύσης του ενός κράτους:

AN ISRAELI VIEW
Panic
by Yossi Alpher

The idea of a one-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict seemingly never ceases to surprise and even entertain. It used to be official PLO policy, before the PNC adopted the two-state solution over 20 years ago. In recent years, with the two-state solution going nowhere, there has been a revival of interest in the one-state idea in Palestinian intellectual circles and even among some Palestinian citizens of Israel. Most surprisingly, a number of prominent right-wing Israeli politicians have gone on record in the past few months supporting a one-state solution in which the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank and East Jerusalem ostensibly become equal Israeli citizens.

The two-state solution is still far and away the conventional wisdom. From an option endorsed only by the Israeli communist party in 1967, it is today accepted by the Likud and all parties to its left in Israel, as well as by the PLO and, conceivably, through some form of default or innuendo, even by Hamas on the Palestinian side. The two-state solution is of course the agreed topic of discussion in Washington at the September 2 summit.

If the two-state solution is increasingly so consensual, why the growing discourse about a one-state solution? One explanation is the looming gap between the international consensus regarding two states and the actual feasibility of this approach. After all, we are nowhere near an agreed formula regarding core issues like refugees/right of return and "ownership" of the Holy Basin, and neither PM Binyamin Netanyahu nor President Mahmoud Abbas seems a likely candidate to make and enforce the necessary ideological and political concessions regarding these and additional issues.

Thus for some, honest despair over a two-state solution drives them to "think outside the box" and toy with one-state and related ideas. I recently encountered a serious project that investigates the feasibility of creating two "parallel" or "overlapping" states, Israeli and Palestinian, on the very same territory between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean. This looks like a formula for living in hell and is enough to make both Palestinians and Israelis prefer the current depressing status quo.

Undoubtedly, there are Palestinian advocates of a one-state solution who believe, not without reason, that if it could only be imposed upon Israel it would lay the demographic and political foundations for an Arab-dominated state. They draw encouragement from, and in turn contribute to, the growing international campaign to delegitimize Israel as a necessary precursor to their version of a one-state solution.

It is precisely this Palestinian advocacy of one state that may explain why the Israeli right-wing one-state solution camp appears to have had so little impact on Israeli public opinion. Knesset Speaker Reuven Rivlin and former minister of defense and foreign affairs Moshe Arens both suggest that Israel can somehow swallow up the West Bank and award citizenship rights to the Palestinian population there and in East Jerusalem, yet remain a Jewish state. This does not sell easily to skeptical Israelis.

How do Rivlin and Arens rationalize their solution? First, both engage in willful self-delusion by reducing the West Bank/East Jerusalem Arab population from around 2.5 million to 1.5 million, then assuming it will not grow any faster than the united country's Jewish population, thereby leaving the Jews in the majority forever. In so doing, they buy into totally unprofessional and politicized demographic estimates emanating from the Israeli and American Jewish far right.

Second, they assert in a roundabout way that Palestinians, if just given a chance, would like nothing more than to be productive citizens of Israel as currently constituted--a Jewish and democratic state. Rivlin allows that this may take a generation or that perhaps the West Bank Palestinians will suffice with a condominium setup inside Israel; Arens wants first to "tame" Israel's own Palestinian Arab population of 1.2 million and make them good citizens in order to "prove" the same can be done with the West Bankers. Likud Member of Knesset Tzipi Hotobely also wants to wait a generation and anchor the country's Jewish status constitutionally so that Arabs can't challenge it. But to be on the safe side, she refuses to recognize Palestinian national rights--only individual rights.

All, in short, fall back on patronizing, colonialist thinking that characterized Moshe Dayan's and Menachem Begin's ill-fated experiments in autonomy several decades ago. All these "solutions" smell of condescension, ignorance about Palestinian national aspirations and a refusal to recognize that demography would sooner or later bring about the Palestinization of Israel. Nor, under present circumstances, would even the most egalitarian offer of Israeli citizenship to West Bank Palestinians persuade the international community and Arab world to acquiesce in Israel ignoring Gaza's 1.5 million.

There is only one persuasive explanation for the timing of these bizarre proposals. As they confront the cumulative weight of both Israeli and international opinion regarding a two-state solution, Israeli right-wing circles are also beginning to confront the inevitability of "losing" the West Bank, and consequently to panic. Hence some are dressing up old and discredited autonomy schemes as one-state ideas. In stark contrast, a few prominent West Bank settlers are beginning seriously to contemplate the possibility of remaining in a Palestinian state. While none of this necessarily makes a two-state solution any easier, it should put wind in the sails of those who continue to strive toward that end.- Published 30/8/2010 © bitterlemons.org

_Yossi Alpher is coeditor of the bitterlemons family of internet publications. He is former director of the Jaffee Center for Strategic Studies at Tel Aviv University.
_


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2010)

Ωραία τα λέει ο Τσόμσκι, μόνο που ξεχνάει ένα πράγμα: το Ισραήλ δεν έχει ορκιστεί να αφανίσει το Ιράν από το χάρτη (απ' όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2010)

*Φονική επίθεση κατά Ισραηλινών στη Δυτική Όχθη*

_Τέσσερις Ισραηλινοί σκοτώθηκαν σήμερα, σε επίθεση με πυροβολισμούς κατά του οχήματός τους στην κατεχόμενη Δυτική Όχθη, έγινε γνωστό από νοσοκομειακές και αστυνομικές πηγές. «Μπορούμε να επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι υπάρχουν τέσσερις νεκροί» μετά από τους πυροβολισμούς κατά του οχήματός τους που σημειώθηκαν λίγο πριν νυχτώσει, κοντά στο φυλάκιο της Χεβρώνας στη Δυτική Όχθη, δήλωσε ο εκπρόσωπος της ισραηλινής πρεσβείας Μίκι Ρόζενφελντ. Η επίθεση που έγινε κοντά στον εβραϊκό οικισμό Κιριάτ Αρμπα προς το παλαιστινιακό χωριό Μπάνι Νάιμ και χαρακτηρίστηκε από την αστυνομία «τρομοκρατική επίθεση», σημειώθηκε τη στιγμή που Ισραηλινοί και Παλαιστίνιοι ξεκινούν από αύριο (Τρίτη) άμεσες συνομιλίες.

Η ισλαμιστική παλαιστινιακή οργάνωση Χαμάς στη Λωρίδα της Γάζας εγκωμίασε τους θανάσιμους πυροβολισμούς κατά τεσσάρων Ισραηλινών νωρίτερα σήμερα αλλά δεν ανέλαβε την ευθύνη της επίθεσης αυτής. «Η Χαμάς χαιρετίζει την επίθεση και την θεωρεί φυσική απάντηση στο έγκλημα της κατοχής», ανέφερε ο Σάμι Αμπού Ζούρι, εκπρόσωπος της Χαμάς στη Γάζα, προσθέτοντας ότι η επίθεση αυτή ήταν μια απόδειξη «της αποτυχίας του συντονισμού της ασφάλειας» μεταξύ του Ισραήλ και των Παλαιστίνιων. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Χαμάς που διοικεί τη Λωρίδα της Γάζας, αντιτίθεται στις ειρηνευτικές συνομιλίες με το Ισραήλ που αρχίζουν στην Ουάσινγκτον και δεν δέχτηκε να μετάσχει σε αυτές.

Ο Ισραηλινός υπουργός Άμυνας, Εχούντ Μπαράκ, υποσχέθηκε σε σημερινή του ανακοίνωση ότι το Ισραήλ θα πληρώσει «με το ίδιο ακριβώς τίμημα» αυτούς που πυροβόλησαν θανάσιμα τέσσερις Ισραηλινούς πολίτες στην κατεχόμενη Δυτική Όχθη νωρίτερα σήμερα. «Επρόκειτο για μια προφανή προσπάθεια τρομοκρατών να σαμποτάρουν την προσπάθεια επίτευξης μιας διπλωματικής προόδου και μια προσπάθεια να πληγεί η ευκαιρία των συνομιλιών που ανοίγουν στην Ουάσινγκτον», αυτή την εβδομάδα, πρόσθεσε ο κ. Μπαράκ σε ανακοίνωσή του.
_
www.kathimerini.gr με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ 

Κι ένα σχετικό άρθρο των NY Times σύμφωνα με το οποίο η Χαμάς ανέλαβε την ευθύνη για την επίθεση. Κι εδώ τα σχόλια του Ιρανού προέδρου για τις ειρηνευτικές συνομιλίες.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2010)

Η Δυτική Όχθη είναι υπό ξενική κατοχή. Οι δύο αυτές λέξεις τα λένε όλα. Και στην Ελλάδα, δεν σκότωναν όλοι Γερμανούς. Οι περισσότεροι περίμεναν να χάσουν οι Γερμανοί τον πόλεμο και να ξεκουμπιστούν. Φοβόνταν τα φοβερά αντίποινα. Δεν έπαυε όμως η χώρα να είναι υπό ξενική κατοχή.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Η Δυτική Όχθη είναι υπό ξενική κατοχή. Οι δύο αυτές λέξεις τα λένε όλα.



Και η λέξη "άμαχοι" τι λέει; Υπό ξενική κατοχή ή όχι. Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα συγκαταλεγόταν στα εγκλήματα πολέμου. Αλλά όλα αυτά φυσικά οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες και η ελληνική "αριστερά" πολύ βολικά τα ξεχνάνε και περιμένουν μέχρι το επόμενο χτύπημα του Ισραήλ για να κάνουν πορείες κατά της πρεσβείας ή του Νετανιάχου. Η συγκεκριμένη είδηση έλαβε ελάχιστη δημοσιότητα από τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Εσύ τους λες αμάχους, κάποιοι άλλοι τους λένε εποίκους που ζουν υπό στρατιωτική προστασία μέσα σε μια θάλασσα Παλαιστινίων, σε μια κατεχόμενη χώρα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Από το Βήμα

Στο μεταξύ εξαγριωμένοι Εβραίοι έποικοι για τη χθεσινή δολοφονία των τεσσάρων δήλωναν ότι δεν πρόκειται να σεβαστούν το πάγωμα της επέκτασης των εποικισμών που ολοκληρώνεται στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου και θα συνεχίσουν την οικοδόμηση νέων οικιών.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Εσύ τους λες αμάχους, κάποιοι άλλοι τους λένε εποίκους που ζουν υπό στρατιωτική προστασία μέσα σε μια θάλασσα Παλαιστινίων, σε μια κατεχόμενη χώρα.



Εξακολουθεί να είναι έγκλημα πολέμου. Εκτός κι αν αρχίσουμε να νομιμοποιούμε τις δολοφονίες με σοφιστείες (οπότε κάπου εκεί θα νομιμοποιήσουμε και τον αφανισμό του Ισραήλ με πυρηνικά κλπ.)


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Μα αν δεν φοβόνταν ότι είναι στόχος δεν θα ζούσαν υπό στρατιωτική προστασία. Ούτε θα οπλοφορούσαν οι ίδιοι. Ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι καταπατούν ξένη γη, ξένα εδάφη. Είναι όργανα της κρατικής πολιτικής και εκφραστές της πιο ακραίας αρπαγής ξένης γης. Δεν είναι άμαχοι. Είναι οι σκαπανείς του σιωνιστικού σχεδίου κατάληψης ξένης γης και μετατροπής της σε ισραηλινή. Είναι ό,τι πιο μαύρο υπάρχει μέσα στην ίδια την ισραηλινή κοινωνία. Για ποιους αμάχους μιλάς.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Μιλάω γι' αυτούς που δολοφονήθηκαν σήμερα. Όλα τα άλλα που αναφέρεις είναι γενικεύσεις και ερμηνείες, οι οποίες προσωπικά δεν μ' ενδιαφέρουν. Και αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση σε αυτή την ιστορία είναι ότι πέρασε για άλλη μια φορά στα ψιλά γράμματα. Αν το είχε κάνει η άλλη πλευρά, τώρα στην Αθήνα θα είχαμε πορείες και θα ήταν η Κατεχάκη κλειστή. Αν δεις το άρθρο των ΝΥ Times που παρέθεσα, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι ο ίδιος ο Παλαιστίνιος πρωθυπουργός το καταδίκασε. Άλλο πολιτική και διπλωματία και άλλο τρομοκρατία, η οποία μάλιστα λαμβάνει χώρα μια μέρα πριν από την έναρξη των ειρηνευτικών συνομιλιών. Γιατί άραγε; Για να αποτραπεί η σιωνιστική συνωμοσία για την πιθανότητα εξεύρεσης μιας λύσης;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Και μια κι αυτή η συζήτηση είχε ξεκινήσει από την παρουσίαση του Ολοκαυτώματος στα ΜΜΕ, τις προάλλες έκανα βόλτες στο youtube ψάχνοντας για βιντεάκια με μουσική του αγαπημένου μου Βάγκνερ. Με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι κάτω από πάρα πολλά βιντεάκια, στις συζητήσεις για το έργο, γινότανε στην κυριολεξία χαμός για τον (υποτιθέμενο) αντισημιτισμό του Βάγκνερ! Μάλιστα, ένας έφτασε στο σημείο να πει ότι τον συγχωρεί (τον Βάγκνερ), γιατί παρόλο που ήταν αντισημίτης είχε γράψει υπέροχη μουσική. Εντάξει, είπαμε, αλλά να μην το παρακάνουμε. Θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλά του στον τάφο του.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Και ένα άρθρο από την Wall Street Journal για την πιθανότητα ενός μελλοντικού Παλαιστινιακού κράτους:

_"Many contentious issues could bedevil the Israeli-Palestinian negotiations that began Wednesday, but on one subject both sides can largely agree: The state-building program launched last year by Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Salam Fayyad has made measurable progress. While the terrorist group Hamas rules in the Gaza Strip, Palestinians in the West Bank are trying to build the framework of a future state.
[...]
But the important point is that Palestinians have taken up the responsibilities of self-government while pushing for the right of self-determination. As direct Israeli-Palestinian negotiations continue, the U.S. and the rest of the international community have a vital interest in providing the technical, financial and political support needed so that this project succeeds."_


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Το ότι η δολοφονία των 4 εποίκων έγινε για να σαμποταριστούν οι συνομιλίες Νετανιάχου-Αμπάς και να εκτεθεί η PLO, αυτό είναι σαφές. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι στηρίζω την στρατηγική της Χαμάς. Τίθεται όμως το ερώτημα: χτύπησαν "αθώους"; "μη εμπλεκόμενους"; π.χ. πολίτες του Ισραήλ που ζουν στο Ισραήλ και που μπορεί στο κάτω-κάτω να ήταν και υπέρ της αποχώρησης του Ισραήλ από τη Δυτική Όχθη; Όχι. Χτύπησαν εποίκους, καταπατητές, ληστές της γης των άλλων. Και όχι "οργανικούς" εποίκους της περιόδου 1880-1950 αλλά εποίκους σταλμένους εκεί με τις ευλογίες του κράτους, εποίκους-τρομοκράτες. Αυτός ο έποικος δεν είναι "μη εμπλεκόμενο πρόσωπο" σ' αυτή την ιστορία. Είναι εμπόλεμος ο ίδιος, είτε κρατάει όπλο είτε ζει "άοπλος" αλλά προστατευόμενος από έναν από τους ισχυρότερους στρατούς του κόσμου. Ξέρει πού έχει πάει, ξέρει τους κινδύνους, ξέρει ποιος είναι. Αποτελεί επομένως ηθικά νόμιμο, νομιμότατο στόχο για όποιον αγωνίζεται ενάντια στην κατοχή με δυναμικά μέσα· άλλο θέμα βέβαια το πόσο πολιτικά τελεσφόρος είναι αυτός ο αγώνας. Ο δε Αμπάς είναι διάδοχος του Αραφάτ, ο οποίος Αραφάτ ήταν επικηρυγμένος "τρομοκράτης" ως το τέλος της ζωής του. Τις ταμπέλες του τρομοκράτη τις μοιράζουν οι ισχυροί της γης, οι μεγαλύτεροι δηλ. εγκληματίες, κατά πώς τους συμφέρει.



Ambrose said:


> τον (υποτιθέμενο) αντισημιτισμό του Βάγκνερ! Θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλά του στον τάφο του.


Ο πρώην φίλος του Βάγκνερ Φρειδερίκος Νίτσε, σ' ένα από τα αντιβαγκνερικά γραπτά του, έλεγε γι' αυτόν ότι (από μνήμης και κατά προσέγγιση, μετά από πολλά χρόνια) "ο Βάγκνερ υπέπεσε σε όλες τις ποταπότητες, ακόμα και σ' εκείνην που περιφρονώ περισσότερο, δηλ. στον αντισημιτισμό". Αυτά από τον "αντισημίτη" Νίτσε, ο οποίος έλεγε για τον Σωκράτη πως ήταν "Εβραίος" (με τη φιλοσοφική έννοια, όποια κι αν ήταν αυτή). Άρα, για να λέει ο Νίτσε τον Βάγκνερ αντισημίτη, λέω εγώ, κάτι θα ήξερε. Δεν μπορεί να το έβγαλε απ' το μυαλό του.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Κώστα, 

ο άμαχος παραμένει άμαχος. Δεν είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε τα κίνητρα, τις προθέσεις και τις συνθήκες της ζωής του καθενός. Αυτό που μ' ενδιαφέρει σ' αυτή την ιστορία είναι το σαμποτάζ της Χαμάς, η οποία προφανώς δεν θέλει να βρεθεί λύση. Μετά ποιος φταίει; Αν το Ισραήλ παραμείνει αδιάλλακτο, θα φταίει. Αν δεν παραμείνει αδιάλλακτο και πάλι θα φταίει. Λυπάμαι, αλλά έτσι δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα.

Και μας δίνει άραγε αυτό το δικαίωμα να δικαιολογούμε την τρομοκρατία και τον εξτρεμισμό στο όνομα της αντίστασης; Δεν νομίζω. Ειδικά όταν γίνονται προσπάθειες για να λυθεί η κατοχή με ειρηνικό τρόπο από τους ίδιους τους Παλαιστίνιους και τους Ισραηλινούς; 

Και όχι, δεν είναι αυτονόητο ή σαφές ότι έγινε για λόγους σαμποτάζ. Τουλάχιστον, όχι για όλο τον κόσμο, οι οποίοι το δικαιολογούν με τα γνωστά επιχειρήματα.

Όσο για τον Βάγκνερ, ίσως να μην ήμουν σαφής. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν ήταν αντισημίτης ή όχι. Αλλά ότι το θεωρώ αστείο να βγαίνουν σήμερα και να τον κατηγορούν για αντισημιτισμό και μετά να τον "συγχωρούν". Έλεος.


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2010)

Five young Jews disrupt Netanyahu speech with call for new Jewish identity

http://www.youngjewishproud.org/


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2010)

Ένα εξαιρετικό κείμενο του μακαρίτη του Tony Judt (από το The NY Review of Books):

_The ‘Problem of Evil’ in Postwar Europe_ (February 14, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρουσα και η ανταλλαγή επιστολών στο τέλος.


----------

